# ATHENS | National Library @ National Opera of Greece - Cultural Park | U/C



## somataki

Giorgio said:


> I like the idea of the canal but I am not sure whether I am happy with the design. The concept is very correct IMO and I do not dare question Mr. Piano's decisions however I think that Athens needs more flamboyant architecture, something eye-catching like the proposal for the Hellenic World Foundation.


What could be more eye-catching than a building-hill in the seaside of the city, with full view to the sea from the one side and to the acropolis at the other? Its looks spectacular, a place that anyone would dream to visit!!! I hope to see more detailed renders very soon!!! Bravo Renzo!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELLIN

somataki said:


> What could be more eye-catching than a building-hill in the seaside of the city, with full view to the sea from the one side and to the acropolis at the other? Its looks spectacular, a place that anyone would dream to visit!!! I hope to see more detailed renders very soon!!! Bravo Renzo!!!!!!!!


I cant wait to starting building it...im living at the area.....I cant hide my hapiness


----------



## gm2263

Full report on the project: Rentzo Piano's presentation in Athens Megaron Concert and congress Hall, Jan. 24, 2009:

*Introduction*

After a long period of anticipation the renowned architect Rentzo Piano presented his "preliminary" designs on the new Athens Opera and National Library Complex. 

The project is located in the place of the abandoned estate formerly hosting the installations of the old Athens equestrian center a premium location by all means standing at the intersection of Syggrou, Ethnarchou Makariou and Posseidonos Avenues, bordering with the grounds of the Taekwondo stadium (now used as a convention center and congress hall) as well as a number of marinas, entertainment and other recreational facilities and installations, an estate constituting a hot spot in what is rapidly becoming known as "the Athenian Riviera. 

A very good visual idea on the particular spot is given by the following Google Earth image where the site is exactly in the center of the image. 










Rentzo Piano's excellent presentation took place in the main hall of the Athens Megaron Concert hall where all available seats have been occupied long before the official starting time of the event.


*Rationale and Philosophy of the project - Preliminary Considerations* 

The particular location, occupying some 18 hectares of land, has been coveted by many developers and has been the object of lust of many urban planners. In the late 1960's to the early 1970s there have been a number of proposals for the wider area mostly comprising highrise hotel and/ or residential complexes: 

1968: 










1972:










Up until the Athens 2004 summer Olympics the area was used as an equastrian center, which was relocated to the new installations in Markopoulon, to the north-east of the capital. part of the developments of the Olympic installations was the construction of an elevated corridor, the well known "esplanade" which connected Syggrou Avenue to the coastal zone, something which, given the emptiness of this vast area prompted Mr Piano to characterize the esplanade as "connecting nothing to nothing", clearly describing the "urban void" next to it. 

A few years ago, the Niarchos foundation (founded by Niarchos, a Greek shipowner and a major competitor of Onassis BTW) decided to build and donate to the Greek State a long outstanding array of two buildings: The Athens Opera House (now known as "Athens Lyric Scene" and accommodated in an outdated theater in downtown Athens) and the new National Library, which will decongest the existing historic but totally inadequate *Athens Library Building* also located in the center of the city.

Rentzo Piano went to work immediately and true, we've seen pictures of his initial meetings with the Prime minister and members of the cultural administration but still, the whole announcements were painting a very sketchy picture where the only constant element was his idea to create what he called a "cultural park" where free green space would be the primary objective, as well as an unobstructed view to both the sea and the Acropolis. 










A first announcement on the plans was expected late in fall 2008. The event took place on January 24, 2009. And it was worth the wait. 


*Rentzo Piano's Presentation on Project Design*

The venue: Partial view of the main Hall of the Athens Megaron Concert Hall










Here is a short video I took with my photocamera (sorry for poor quality) showing Piano's entry to the podium at the beginning of his presentation: 






In the first part Mr Piano addressed the audience and made a review of his architectural philosophy which, according to his own words revolves around the following axes: 

The presentation consisted of two parts.

1. Adaptation of each work to the environment and the purpose of the work. He mentioned all of his projects from the Beaubourg in Paris to more recent works including the known cultural center in New Caledonia, the Times-Warner building in NY and others. 

2. Transparency and avoidance of "secluded" spaces through the use of transparent building materials wherever possible. 

3. Also depending on the character of each project, acclimatization of each project with the local prevailing conditions. For Athens and Greece two are the major elements: The Mediterranean flora and the Sea. 

Rentzo Piano commenting on the Beaubourg Center in Paris, One of his first works. 










The man at work




























Describing the notion of the green roof as a means of integrating with an already existing green environment. This is a project in San Fransisco











After this general overview Mr Piano proceeded to the explanation of his implementation philosophy on his first Greek project: 

First of all, as it is already known Athens is a densely built city. The same pertains to the suburb opposite the land plot where his project is to be built, which is called "Kallithea". The English translation would be "Bellvue" and the Italian one "Bella Vista" according to the words of Mr Piano himself. The name implies that once upon a time the view from Kallithea used to be "beautiful", facing the Saronic Gulf. All that before the 1960s that is. So, Mr Piano took into account that this particular area lost its connection with the sea which Mr Piano considered to be equal to a loss of identity for this part of the Athenian coastal zone. 

In order to restore this balance, it means that although the structures had to be "big" this had to take place in a manner not "intrusive" to the urban reality of the neighboring suburbs. On the contrary, his project *should* alleviate the burden of the loss of contact with the sea and thus he needed to follow a different approach than in other cities where greenery was not the primary objective. The complex is to be "submerged" under the edge of slightly sloping garden surface. In this manner, a continuous accessing space will be allowed to a wide terrace overlooking the sea with the two main buildings literally buried but not hidden since in the middle there will be a huge atrium, the agora, which will allow the unobstructed movement of the visitors though all levels of the complex to and from the sea, as well as the vast expanse of the sloping gardens to the side looking towards the city. 

The height at the highest point of the project's elevation is 30 meters. The slope of the artificial hill is at a 5 degrees angle to the horizontal plain. 

Some drawings: You may *click* on images for an *enlarged version* of each image. 


-Topographic model



Notably, both the library and the opera will be parallel in terms of orientation with their south side looking towards the sea and their north looking towards the city of Athens and the Acropolis. 

-Sketch and drawing depicting the concept of sloping gardens and the "subterranean" notion of the project:






-Bird's eye model view further extending the notion of "transparency" on the roofs of the structures allowing direct sunlight to flood in the main concourses and halls: 



-Bird's eye Cutaway view model of the project. To the left is the Opera and to the right is the library




The Master Explaining: 






-Side cutaway drawing of the opera 




*Conclusion: Spiritual Ascension*

My view: Speechless. 

Rentzo Piano created an art of work where the prevailing element was the concern for the needs of the particular neighborhood, besides the functional needs of the institutions he was called to serve. The environmental integration of this project to the overall environment is seamless and beyond any criticism with perhaps the observation that there will need to be LOTS of ground-digging and other foundation works before we see a glimpse of the final shape of the project. 

This factor, combined with the complex demands in terms of structural engineering simply implies that completion of this work will be lengthy at least. A modest estimation is for about six years with the planning horizon extending well into 2015 and perhaps beyond. 

In conclusion, Rentzo Piano's overall attitude and demeanor left the audience with the best impressions and confident that one of the biggest if not the biggest work for the city of Athens is about to start soon.


----------



## systema magicum

Thank you for the excellent presentation. This project will be a masterpiece for contemporary architecture.χρόνια πολλά gm!


----------



## ELLIN

This is the site of the how its called "right hand" of* Renzo Piano*....*Deborah Nevins...*
She is specialized in Landscape design and it is consider as the best in the world...from the image of the site i can imagine the Niarchos Cultural Park....
In the projects it is already listed the Athens project...
*http://www.dnalandscape.com/*


----------



## systema magicum

^^ Thank you ELLIN for the info


----------



## systema magicum

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/090127/3825033en_public.html?.v=1
Renzo Piano: Environmentally Progressive Concept Design for Athens' Modern Urban Icon, The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC)
Tuesday January 27, 4:22 pm ET
ATHENS, Greece, January 27 /PRNewswire/ -- The Board of Directors of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation (SNF) and the Renzo Piano Building Workshop (RPBW), a world-renowned architectural firm, revealed the concept design for the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC), housing the National Library of Greece and the Greek National Opera, both set within the Stavros Niarchos Park. SNFCC is the first public-private endeavor of its kind with the Greek State and SNF is pleased to have formed a precedent-setting relationship to create this new urban icon. Inspired by SNF's strong ties to Greece and enduring commitment to enriching the lives of citizens from around the world, SNFCC will honor Greek culture by enabling both Greek and global visitors to experience art, education, and green space.

(Photo: http://www.newscom.com/cgi-bin/prnh/20090127/PH63361 )

As SNFCC will be a global destination, Andreas Dracopoulos, Co-President and Member of the SNF Board of Directors, remarked that SNF is proud to, "contribute to the Greek State's efforts in providing the people of Greece with additional resources with which to strengthen our ability to face today's challenging world. The challenges are great and no one, either in the public or private domain can solve alone all of the issues and challenges we are facing as individuals, as Nations, as the world at large."

Commenting on the significance of SNFCC, Prime Minister Kostas Karamanlis stated that, "this Center is a milestone for our country. The design is truly astonishing. In a wonderful manner, it combines high aesthetics with functionality and consideration for the environment. I am certain that its impact will extend beyond our national boundaries."

State-of-the-Art & Environmentally Progressive

SNFCC will be located at the Faliron Delta area in Athens, Greece and will include the latest in environmentally progressive, state-of-the-art facilities. In addition to increased exposure to the arts and access to green space, both physical and virtual guests will benefit from the technologically advanced library. RPBW also paid particular attention to the accessibility for people of all ages and special needs.

In keeping with SNF's and RPBW's mission to create an emissions neutral facility, the project has been conceptualized with the highest standards of environmental sustainability. A pivotal design element that will play a significant role in helping achieve this aggressive standard can be seen in Piano and his Building Workshop's innovative roof- a series of interconnected photovoltaic cell panels which will cover the structure's needs, taking advantage of the pure "green" solar and wind energy. SNFCC is also expected to receive LEED certification. LEED addresses all building types and emphasizes state-of-the-art strategies in five areas: sustainable site development, water savings, energy efficiency, materials and resources selection, and indoor environmental quality.

"Athens' First Port"

Another fundamental attribute incorporated into SNFCC is the sea, which has played an important role in Greece's history and culture. To draw in the sea's sense of light, limitless opportunity, and exploration, a canal will run parallel to the existing Espalanade. Within the border of SNFCC, the canal will provide visitors a place for family gatherings, activity, and relaxation, while also fulfilling a need for flood-protection.

"We were extremely honored by the Stavros Niarchos Foundation's invitation to play a role in such a generous gift to Greece," noted Renzo Piano. "The Cultural Center's proximity to water, and the natural warm breezes and light of Athens were particularly inspiring during the design process. It was immediately clear that we must take advantage of all these elements to ultimately design a zero emissions building that expresses movement and energy."

SNFCC is expected to open in 2015 and its construction will be funded exclusively by SNF with an approximate budget of 450 million Euros, pursuant to a Memorandum of Understanding executed with the Greek State. Once completed, the project will be turned over to the Greek State. The site is approximately 187,800 square meters.

About Renzo Piano and RPBW

(www.rpbw.com)

Renzo Piano was born in Genoa, Italy, in 1937, into a family of builders. He has maintained strong sentimental and cultural ties with his hometown. Genoa's historic center, its port and its connection to the sea, and his father's trade activities deeply influenced the young architect's perspective. During his studies at the Milan Polytechnic, Renzo Piano worked at Franco Albini's workshop. He graduated from the University in 1964 and began working with experimental lightweight structures and basic shelters.

Between 1965 and 1970, Piano traveled extensively to the United States and the United Kingdom. In 1971, he founded "Piano & Rogers" jointly with Richard Rogers, and together they won the competition for the Centre Georges Pompidou in Paris, where Piano currently lives. From the early 1970s until the 1990s, he collaborated with engineer Peter Rice and established "Atelier Piano & Rice" in 1977.

In 1981, Piano founded the "Renzo Piano Building Workshop" (www.rpbw.com), employing a hundred people with offices in Paris, Genoa, and New York.

Piano's projects include, among many others, the Cultural Centre Georges Pompidou in Paris; the regeneration of Genoa's old port; the redevelopment of Potsdamer Platz in Berlin; the Kansai International Airport Terminal in Osaka; the Beyeler Foundation Museum in Basel; the Centre Paul Klee in Bern. His most recent projects, including the New York Times' newly-established headquarters in New York City (2008) and the California Academy of Sciences' sustainability-oriented compound (2008), are indisputable proof that Piano's art matures, but his gaze remains adolescent and uncompromising. Renzo Piano's many awards include the Pritzker Architecture Prize (1998); the Medaille d'Or by the International Union of Architects (2002); and the Gold Medal by the American Institute of Architects (2008).

About The Stavros Niarchos Foundation

(www.SNF.org)

The Stavros Niarchos Foundation, an international philanthropic organization, underwrites charitable activities in four primary areas: education, social welfare, health and medicine, and arts and culture. The Foundation supports selective programs and makes grants to non-profit organizations throughout the world, many of which promote, maintain, and preserve Greek heritage and culture. Since its inception in 1996, the Stavros Niarchos Foundation has provided total grant commitments of $US 361,254,582 to more than 1,500 non-profit organizations in Greece and abroad, in more than 86 nations around the world.

The Foundation is administered by a Board of Directors composed of: Philip Niarchos, Spyros Niarchos, Andreas Dracopoulos - Co-Presidents and members of the Board, as well as Donald Harrison, Kurt Arnold, and Jeffrey K. Brinck. In Greece, an Advisory Committee researches and recommends to the Foundation's Board various nonprofit organizations and projects for funding. Its Chairman Emeritus is Constantine Dracopoulos. The Advisory Committee is comprised of George Agouridis - Chairman , Costas Iordanidis, Panagiotis Koulouvaris, Adonis Kyrou, Anna Pouskouri-Reiche, Protopresbyter Thomas Synodinos, Eleni Triantafyllides, Eftychios Voridis. and Yerassimos Yannopoulos.

Epaminondas N. Farmakis is the Chief Operating Officer and Secretary to the Greek Advisory Committee.

Additional information on the Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center, the Foundation and all projects, may be found at www.SNF.org/SNFCC and www.SNF.org

Note to Editors:

A picture accompanying this release is available through the PA Photowire. It can be downloaded from http://www.pa-mediapoint.press.net or viewed at http://www.mediapoint.press.net or http://www.prnewswire.co.uk.


----------



## systema magicum

* the stavros niarchos foundation cultural center, greece by renzo piano*
http://www.designboom.com/weblog/ca...on-cultural-center-greece-by-renzo-piano.html

renzo piano recently released plans of his latest project the stavros niarchos foundation
cultural center (SNFCC). the center will be located at the faliron delta area in athens, greece
and will include the latest in environmentally progressive, state-of-the-art facilities.

in keeping with SNF's and renzo piano's mission to create an emissions neutral facility,
the project has been conceptualized with the highest standards of environmental sustainability.
a pivotal design element of the SNFCC is the roof which form a series of interconnected
photovoltaic cell panels which will taking advantage of the pure 'green' solar and wind energy.
the sea has been incorporated into the design as a canal will run parallel to the existing esplanade
within the border of the building the canal will provide visitors a place for family gatherings,
activity, and relaxation, while also fulfilling a need for flood-protection.

'the cultural center's proximity to water, and the natural warm breezes and light of athens
were particularly inspiring during the design process. it was immediately clear that we must
take advantage of all these elements to ultimately design a zero emissions building that expresses
movement and energy.' - renzo piano
the SNFCC is expected to cost approximately 580 million USD and is scheduled to open in 2015.


----------



## gm2263

The more the time lapses, the more I become a profound supporter of this project!!!


----------



## SilentStrike

interesting. Renzo


----------



## socrates#1fan

Correct me if I am wrong but isn't this a civic structure?
Now, these styles are not appropriate for civic structures. 
A civic structure is a structure that demands lasting and must be timeless.
What is so timeless about this?
I see nothing monumental or amazing about this. If this was a museum or even a private structure it would not be important what style it was done in, but this is a civic structure and shouldn't they be constructed in a timeless fashion? Especially in Athens?


----------



## somataki

socrates#1fan said:


> What is so timeless about this?


It is nature. It is a green hill. A real one. Ultra modern inside, but outside a paradise green hill with mediterranean and greek nature. Something that Athens really needs.


----------



## systema magicum

Concept Design
Renzo Piano Building Workshop
*SNFCC*
Athens, Greece

The concept design for the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC), housing the National Library of Greece and the Greek National Opera, both set within the Stavros Niarchos Park, was recently revealed.
See the presentation from arcspace here: 
http://www.arcspace.com/architects/piano/snfcc/snfcc.html


----------



## systema magicum

Latest Piano designs revealed
http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11041

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, Athens, Greece 


Italian architect takes his talents to Greece

Pritzker Prize winning Renzo Piano has revealed his designs for the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center in Athens, set to be a new icon for the ancient city. Housing the National Library of Greece and the Greek National Opera, both set within the Stavros Niarchos Park, the 187,800 sq m SNFCC is the first public-private endeavour of its kind with the Greek State.

Commenting on the significance of SNFCC, Prime Minister Kostas Karamanlis stated that, “this Center is a milestone for our country. The design is truly astonishing. In a wonderful manner, it combines high aesthetics with functionality and consideration for the environment. I am certain that its impact will extend beyond our national boundaries.”

In keeping with SNF’s and RPBW’s mission to create an emissions neutral facility, the project has been conceptualised with the highest standards of environmental sustainability. A pivotal design element that will play a significant role in helping achieve this aggressive standard can be seen in Piano and his Building Workshop’s innovative roof– a series of interconnected photovoltaic cell panels which will cover the structure’s needs, taking advantage of the pure “green” solar and wind energy. SNFCC is also expected to receive LEED certification.

“We were extremely honoured by the Stavros Niarchos Foundation’s invitation to play a role in such a generous gift to Greece,” noted Renzo Piano. “The Cultural Center’s proximity to water, and the natural warm breezes and light of Athens were particularly inspiring during the design process. It was immediately clear that we must take advantage of all these elements to ultimately design a zero emissions building that expresses movement and energy.”

SNFCC is expected to open in 2015 and its construction will be funded exclusively by SNF, an International philanthropic organisation concentrating on education, social welfare, health and medicine, and arts and culture prjects. The design will be realised with an approximate budget of 450 million Euros, pursuant to a Memorandum of Understanding executed with the Greek State. Once completed, the project will be turned over to the Greek State.


----------



## systema magicum

*Renzo Piano’s Athens cultural centre images unveiled*

9 February, 2009

By Anna Winston

The first images of Renzo Piano’s design for the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Centre in Athens have been unveiled.

The €450 million (£400 million) scheme will house the National Library of Greece, the national opera, and educational and cultural facilities. Completion is scheduled for 2015.

A roof made entirely of interconnected photovoltaic cells will provide the building’s energy needs, helping the building towards its target of zero carbon emissions.

A canal will connect the 188,000sq m site to the sea, providing flood protection for the scheme.

“The centre’s proximity to water, and the warm breezes and light of Athens were particularly inspiring during the design process,” said Renzo Piano.

“It was immediately clear that we must take advantage of all these elements to design a building with zero emissions that expresses movement and energy.” 
http://www.bdonline.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=781&storycode=3133426&c=1&encCode=00000000018f6d16


----------



## systema magicum

Renzo Piano Designs Massive Cultural Facility
Slated for completion in 2015, the project comes with an approximate price tag of nearly $600 million.
by Nicholas Tamarin -- Interior Design, 2/13/2009

http://www.interiordesign.net/article/CA6636944.html

Greeks are famous for tragedies, but certainly no tears will be shed over Renzo Piano Building Workshop's impressive plans for the Stravros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, a 2-million-square-foot-plus building and park that will house the National Library of Greece and the Greek National Opera.

Funded by the eponymous foundation of the late Greek shipping magnate, the center will be located on the sea in the Faliron Delta area of Athens. RPBW's design calls for a canal to run parallel to the site's existing esplanade, providing both flood protection and a scenic backdrop for an outdoor gathering space.

The center’s roof will be covered in a series of interconnected photovoltaic cell panels that harvest solar and wind energy, a move that is expected to help make the facility emissions-neutral, and contribute toward LEED certification. Once completed in 2015, at an approximate price tag of nearly $600 million, the center will be turned over to the Greek state.

"The Cultural Center's proximity to water, and the natural warm breezes and light of Athens were particularly inspiring during the design process," says Renzo Piano. "It was immediately clear that we must take advantage of all these elements to ultimately design a zero-emissions building that expresses movement and energy."
But before the Athens groundbreaking, Piano has an opening to attend on these shores: the May 16 debut of his design of the Art Institute of Chicago's new modern wing, the largest addition in the institution's history.


----------



## systema magicum

Wednesday, March 4, 2009 at 5:13 pm
*Renzo Goes to Athens*
Richard Lacayo

http://lookingaround.blogs.time.com/2009/03/04/renzo-goes-to-athens/

A few weeks ago I stopped by the New York outpost of Renzo Piano — his main office is in Genoa — to talk with him about the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, another one of his multitude of commissions. When it's finished — the scheduled completion date is 2015 — the Center will provide a home for both the National Library of Greece and the Greek National Opera on a site near the water's edge in Athens.

Anybody who's been paying attention knows about the Classical strain in Renzo's work, which was evident as far back as the Menil Collection in Houston in the 1980s. So it was probably inevitable he would find himself attracted to a commission in Greece. Right now Piano's design for the Center is at the concept stage, but sufficiently developed to talk about and also to make it obvious that this could get interesting. The basic design idiom for the building is what I've come to think of as Piano's Techno-Classicism, spare geometries, carefully interlocked planes and volumes with an emphasis where possible on transparency, slender walls and a lot of green design elements. At his California Academy of Science, which opened last fall in San Francisco, Piano embedded his Classical impulses into a Romantic framework by putting an undulating green roof on top of his building — a park above a temple. I thought of it as Capability Brown meets Robert Adam. 

With the Niarchos Foundation he seems to be aiming for an even more intricate immersion of the building into its 42-acre site. The plan is to use landfill to create a long, landscaped slope that will function as a park. The slope will join up with the building not at its main plaza level but at its diagonal lower roof line. From some angles the glass-walled cultural center will appear to be embedded within its own sloping greenery. Above that lower roof, an upper level canopy roof made of photo-voltaic cells will generate energy, which Piano hopes will make possible a building with zero carbon emissions.

At its uppermost reaches the slope will offer views of the Acropolis in one direction and the Aegean in the other. "The name of this neighborhood is 'Kallithea'," Piano explained. "It means 'beautiful view'. But unfortunately they lost their view of the sea a long time ago." One key intention behind his upward sloping design is to restore that view.

I don't know whether it played any role in Piano's thinking, but this idea of a building embedded in its site put me in mind of those parts of the Acropolis that seem to emerge from the stone, especially the Propylaea. (And for that matter, it also made me think of Anasazi Indian cliff dwellings in New Mexico and a house that the late Jan Kaplicky did on the coast of Wales.) But where else was it I had seen a diagonal roof interacting with its sloping site? Then I remembered.


----------



## the daydreamer

Some new renders taken directly from Renzo Piano's website (_thanks to systema magicum for the news_):





































The park around the National Library and National Opera:









Comparison of Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center future park with the Jardin du Luxembourg in Paris:









Construction concept for the energy canopy:


----------



## ELLIN

Finally the *official site of the project*....timetables, news, construction works....
*http://www.snf.org/snfcc/EN/default.php*


I really believe that after Acropolis monuments, Athensw ill have soon a second landmark.....
afterall New Acropolis Museum it is a landmark itself but most to promote the first one....


----------



## Peloso

Great! Wonderful! Congratulations to Athens and to Renzo Piano too. Looking forward to see the project realized. Wish it was earlier than 2015...


----------



## socrates#1fan

somataki said:


> It is nature. It is a green hill. A real one. Ultra modern inside, but outside a paradise green hill with mediterranean and greek nature. Something that Athens really needs.


The hill is timeless, but the building seems like a strange add on. 
It would be better on its own, but I would call it functional at best.


----------



## systema magicum

*Renzo Piano *observes the hundreds of tiny trees hand-made in Vietnam inserted in the model of the Cultural Centre of the Niarchos Foundation. A new urban park for Athens (from Abitare 497, “Being Renzo Piano”).
http://www.abitare.it/featured/what-is-renzo-piano-checking/


----------



## systema magicum

We Make things which Make cities

http://www.abitare.it/direttore/we-m...h-make-cities/

abitare 497

An interview with Renzo Piano – RPBW Genova 28.09.2009

Posted by Valentina Ciuffi - 11.30.2009
__________________


----------



## systema magicum




----------



## Antonio227

Congrats to Athens.


----------



## systema magicum

making a park...


----------



## EagleX

What will be the capacity of the main scene of the theatre?


----------



## ELLIN

EagleX said:


> What will be the capacity of the main scene of the theatre?


1400 Seat main auditorium, 400 seats smaller room and an open theatre with flexy layout.....


*
Stavros Niarchos Foundation
Cultural Center - Update*

The Design Development phase of the Stavros Niarchos
Foundation Cultural Center project has successfully been
completed; and now follows the last stage of the design process,
namely the Construction Documents phase. Furthermore, the
Environmental Impact Assessment, i.e. the Environmental Permit,
was submitted to the relevant authorities in early September
2010; to be shortly followed by the submission of the Building
Permit.
Moreover, the Foundation recently issued the first informative
brochure on the project:
In 2015, Athens will vault to the forefront of 21st century
architecture, culture, and sustainable design. The Stavros
Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center is a multifunctional arts and
education facility built to enrich the everyday lives of Athenians
and Greeks and attract visitors from around the world. The
Center includes the 169,000 m2 (40 acre) Stavros Niarchos Park,
a revitalized modern National Library, and a world-class Opera
House. (…) When completed, it will be operated and controlled
by the State, the first private-public partnership of its kind
in Greece, and the largest cultural/educational project ever
undertaken in the country.
(…) Renowned architect Renzo Piano has met the challenge of
designing an urban icon that represents the aspirations of Greeks
in the third millennium by incorporating essential elements of the
national ecology – the sea, sun, stone, and earth – into a modern
topos infused with lightness and transparency. (…)
The project goal to be a “flagship of sustainability” is borne out
in every aspect of the design. In the Park, allées of shade trees
provide visitors with respite from the hot summer sun as well
as “sink” CO2 emissions. A year-round Mediterranean Garden
showcases indigenous, drought-tolerant plants. Soaring 46.5 m
above the Agora level, a massive photovoltaic canopy produces
energy for the building’s needs and contributes to the goal
of zero emissions.
An iconographic tower of books, a functional and welcoming
symbol of accessible learning, defines the character of the
National Library of Greece. (…) The Opera House lobby evokes
a “quarry,” where sculpted pillars of stone, dazzling by daylight
and subtle by night, anticipate the drama to be found on stage.
Inside the theater, technological sophistication and acoustic
perfection will accommodate the most demanding productions
as well as ballets, concerts, musicals, and more intimate
solo artistic performances. The Center integrates all three
components into a seamless, thrilling design, flexible to the
evolving needs of visitors and accessible to all.
WELCOME TO THE STAVROS NIARCHOS FOUNDATION
CULTURAL CENTER.
(From the brochure’s introduction)



















http://www.snf.org/snfcc/EN/default.php


http://www.snf.org/elements/SNFCCBrochure.pdf


----------



## systema magicum

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation
Cultural Center by Renzo Piano- in progress*

Some renderings before the final presentation of the project...Renzo Piano creates a masterpiece for Athens!








http://www.snf.org/elements/niarchos_15.pdf
http://www.snf.org/
http://www.snf.org/snfcc/EN/default.php

















http://rpbw.r.ui-pro.com/


----------



## Dashonblaze

*Athens National Library and National opera of Greece.*

According to me it is an extraordinary project. But the project is very important for the people and it is my appreciation to the founders. Some projects are very important for the nations.


----------



## ELLIN

Dashonblaze said:


> According to me it is an extraordinary project. But the project is very important for the people and it is my appreciation to the founders. Some projects are very important for the nations.


.....and lets not forget is is a NATIONAL project...(National Opera and Library of the country)....
It is just few metres from the sea.....


----------



## 7t

A pretty boring project by an overhyped/mediocre architect in Renzo Piano. Can't believe city officials would commision a project of this importance to a single architect instead of opting for an international competition with more studios taking part thus having more ideas to choose from??!!


----------



## touristas22

It was a private foundation not the city officials... It might look simple but it is impressive because it uses less energy and there is some innovative "green" applications on it.


----------



## balthazar

for what can i see, i find it a G-r-e-a-t project!


----------



## systema magicum

7t said:


> A pretty boring project by an overhyped/mediocre architect in Renzo Piano. Can't believe city officials would commision a project of this importance to a single architect instead of opting for an international competition with more studios taking part thus having more ideas to choose from??!!


^^ well there was a type of competition or rather say selection with 3 finalists, *Renzo Piano*, *Jean Nouvel* (second) and *Snohetta*(third).
*
from the niarchos foundation site*:
http://www.snf.org/snfcc/EN/index.php?ID=CJysxPcloDGLXfqi_EN
*Architect selection process*
The selection of the architect for the design of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC) in Athens was the result of a thorough evaluation of multiple candidates by the Foundation’s Board of Directors and its advisors during the course of a closed international architectural competition. The entire process took just over a year to complete.

At the outset of the process, an initial list of twenty-four candidates was compiled and presented to the Board by the project´s Executive Architects, Cooper, Robertson & Partners. After successive screening rounds, the initial candidate list was reduced to eighteen, then twelve, and finally eight contenders who received extensive scrutiny by the Board at its meeting in April, 2007. In the course of these screening phases the Board reviewed the respective candidates’ experience and success with projects of similar scope and building types as well as the firms’ professional credentials, their capacity to service a project of this magnitude, and their history of collaboration with other design and technical professionals on comparable projects. Based on the results of these deliberations, the Foundation’s Board narrowed the list to three finalists at its July, 2007 meeting.

In early January of 2008, following completion of extensive site studies and a Master Plan under the auspices of the Executive Architects, a group comprising Foundation representatives and project advisors visited each of the finalists’ offices, met with their lead staff, and toured projects that they had designed. Each of the three finalists was then invited to make a presentation and be interviewed by the Board at its meeting in late January, 2008. The candidates addressed their qualifications and approaches to the project in sessions lasting up to three hours. The Board reviewed its prior deliberations, consulted with advisors on the substance of the three sets of presentations and interviews, and then was unanimous, on the basis of the entire established record, in making its final selection. As the Board’s process for architect selection drew to a close, the Board remained focused on the candidates’ overall commitment to the excellence of every aspect of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, their professional eminence as reflected by past success on projects of similar scope and visibility, and their demonstrated respect for the history and culture of Greece.

^^ I must say that it was a peculiar way to do that and I would like something more open but now we have a result and I find it interesting.


----------



## ELLIN

*New photos released from the official site of Renzo Piano.
The final look of the monumental project !!*
http://www.rpbw.com/


*Views from the top glass room on the side of mountains of Athens*


*First sight at the entrance of the National Library, the "book tower" with the historic books and documents*


*"Green" pedestrian over the building that ends on the top of the glass room*

*
Views from the walking paths of the Niarchos park*


*The little building of the water canal that seperates the building from the olympic esplanade next*


*Views of the green energy gigantic roof (10.000 square metres and the glass walls of the National Library - Agora - and National Opera, from the water canal side*


*The green sun energy roof, the elevator that brings you up to the glass tunel at the way of the glass room with the views of the Saronic gulf and the skyline of Athens*


----------



## Gorky

Beautiful :applause:


----------



## potiz81

It must be Piano's most mature work. Congratulations to Niarchos Foundation!


----------



## the spliff fairy

This is going to be an instant classic. Very classy and understated, but with verve.


----------



## systema magicum

According to the local newspapers the presentation of the final designs for the project will be held during May so then we will have an overall view of Piano's work for this huge project...almost 600 m dollars the budget which makes it one of the most important cultural projects currently in progress and one of the biggest cultural donations worldwide.Construction is going to commence at the end of this year...monumental and classy, a mature work by one of the most important architects of our time...


----------



## potiz81

You sound rude, really, because it is the 50th time in this thread of only 4 pages to be mentioned that the project is a donation of Stavros Niarchos Foundation.

Mods, please keep these trolls away!


----------



## _Dilettante

Approximately how many books will it house? It looks great! congrats Greeks!


----------



## ELLIN

Hi Dilettante, the National Library of Greece has over 2.500.000 (million) titles of books, big part of the library especially the corner tower you see at the pictures it is going to be a museum, since National Library have books aged thousands years old. These one would be displayed as the corone of the library.


----------



## Chadoh25

Cool project!


----------



## systema magicum

*1 day left...until then lets go for a journey to the new landmark by Renzo Piano in Athens.
General view of the Stavros Niarchos cultural center.*








view of the Opera, the Agora and the Library



















http://www.snf.org/snfcc/snfMain_en.html#/?page=main


----------



## systema magicum

http://www.snf.org/snfcc/snfMain_en.html#/?page=gallery

In 2006, the Stavros Niarchos Foundation announced its intention to fund the creation of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC), a project that includes the construction and equipment of new premises for the National Library of Greece (NLG) and the Greek National Opera (GNO), as well as the development of the 170,000 m2 educational and cultural Stavros Niarchos Park.

Located 4.5 Km south of central Athens on the edge of Faliro Bay, the SNFCC is a multifunctional arts and education facility, which expresses the Foundation commitment to the cultural development, prosperity, and future of Greece. The project has a budget of 566 million Euro and, once completed, the SNFCC will be fully operated and controlled by the Greek State, making it one of the largest grants ever made by a philanthropic organization. In addition, the SNFCC is the first private-public partnership of its kind in Greece, and one of the most important cultural/educational projects ever undertaken in the country. As one of the largest construction projects in recent Greek history, the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center will have an immediate impact on the local economy, providing jobs and infusing capital into a challenging economic climate.


----------



## systema magicum

*The Opera*
In its new home, the Greek National Opera (GNO) will become an exciting destination for music lovers and architecture cognoscenti alike. The building will be a multi-use venue capable of hosting a variety of performances and events. Its stages will accommodate opera productions, musicals, concerts, theater performances, ballets, and multimedia art programs. Concrete walls towering six stories high dominate the lobby, create the feeling of being inside a “quarry”, and define the dramatic purpose of the stages within. The main block of the opera house is surrounded by several suspended light balconies, with “holes” leading inside the auditorium and alcoves where all the different loge areas are located at every level, providing patrons an opportunity to appreciate the impressive backdrop close-up.

The new 28,000 m2 (301,000 sq. ft.) auditorium is an architectural jewel, designed to enhance the opera experience for patron and artist alike. Its world-class acoustics, mechanical capabilities, flexible staging, and innate beauty will position it for immediate entry into the world opera circuit, ready to play host to the most technically demanding operas, international multimedia art productions, and formidable solo vocalists. The auditorium is in par with the best European opera houses, and its multiple stages configuration allows for efficient scene changes and the staging of complicated productions. The comfort of the 1,400-seat main auditorium will be equaled in the backstage dressing rooms and rehearsal spaces, and the technical capabilities will extend to the scenic design and costume shops.

The new opera house presents the Greek National Opera with opportunities to strengthen its educational and outreach programs through lectures, seminars, and other events. The organization has developed in the last few years, a children’s stage to attract younger audiences and engage future generations of opera-goers, and expanded its children’s programming to include tours of children’s performances, educational programs, age-specific seminars, and innovative activities. The Greek National Opera will be able to take advantage of new wireless technologies to present productions via the Internet to other Greek cities, as well as employ the Stavros Niarchos Park as an outdoor theater for selected video-link and also outdoors live performances. 

A smaller black box theater with a capacity of 400 people will host more intimate productions, including GNO’s experimental performances, contemporary Greek music, dance, dramatic readings, and theater productions in a venue with technical capabilities on par with the main performance space. The small theater has a flexible layout with no fixed seating, making it ideal for experimental productions. A school of dance will also reside at the SNFCC.
The main hall:








The lobby:
















http://www.snf.org/snfcc/snfMain_en.html#/?page=opera


----------



## systema magicum

http://www.snf.org/snfcc/pdf/SNFCC_Brochure_eng.pdf
for more info.


----------



## systema magicum

http://www.snf.org/index.php?ID=news_EN&Rec_ID=4858

*29 JUNE 2011 > Live coverage: The SNF presents the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center
Live coverage of Renzo Piano’s presentation of the final architectural plans for the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center. *


----------



## savas

Introducing the SNFCC






Amazing!


----------



## systema magicum

more than amazing...an instant classic and Renzo's most mature work...!!!


----------



## potiz81

savas said:


> Introducing the SNFCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!


 THIS is 21st century architecture...Stunning!


----------



## systema magicum

*June 29, 2011, 1:30 pm
Design for Athens Cultural Center Unveiled Amid Debt Crisis
By ADAM W. KEPLER*http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2...ns-cultural-center-unveiled-amid-debt-crisis/
The final designs for the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, a major hub for the arts planned for Athens, were unveiled on Wednesday. The center, designed by Renzo Piano, includes a 42-acre park, the headquarters for the National Library of Greece and a 1,400-seat opera house for the Greek National Opera. Budgeted at more than $800 million, the project is to be financed by the Stavros Niarchos Foundation. Construction, to begin later this year, is to be completed in 2015.

The center’s design is inspired by the Acropolis, with the park rising gradually to a summit where a “reading room” with glass walls will provide views of the city and the Aegean Sea. Under the reading room, the main library is to house more than two million books, and the opera house will mount a variety of concerts, ballets and musicals.

The center’s operations are to be run and paid for by the Greek government, raising obvious questions about center’s future, given the current debt crisis.

Andreas C. Dracopoulos, a co-president of the foundation’s board of directors, wrote in an e-mail that the project is “a good example of a public-private partnership where the State has made available the land, our Foundation has taken the full financial responsibility to build and deliver the project, and then upon delivery it will be wholly transferable to the State so that the people and society at large can enjoy it.” Of the risk posed by the government’s financial troubles, he said only that the group is “closely working with all related parties to make sure that all operational and organizational issues are taken into account so that our finished product can be one of efficiency, viability and sustainability.”


----------



## Slartibartfas

@Minsamol
I don't want to sound rude or anything but have you actually read the last few posts? This issue has been addressed. It is more or less a private donation. The already dead shipping tycoon surely evaded lots of tax in Greece during his life. So at least that way some of it is coming back again. And as not only an opera is being built but also a new national library at least science benefits from it as well.


----------



## ELLIN

This is the biggest donation to culture has ever been made Worldwide to a country!! more than 566 billion euros, more than 800 millions dollars, all in all with architectular schedule for Faliron Deltan and the reconstruction of Kalithea supurb sport facilities aproach the 1 billion dollars!!
Stavros Niarchos family deserve to be listed as one of the greatest patriots of Greece.


----------



## savas

I also think that we could mention that there is a master plan
conceived by Renzo Piano for the whole area of Faliron.

The master plan includes the creation of parks, sidewalks and
bike paths, areas of athletic activities, piers, diving parks.

The most interesting part of the master plan is the conversion
of the coastal highway underground to create an open space
without interruptions for the pedestrians.


----------



## potiz81

Some details of the project:


----------



## systema magicum

*Update: The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center / Renzo Piano Building Workshop, architects*
http://www.archdaily.com/150392/upd...ter-renzo-piano-building-workshop-architects/
_14
Jul 2011
By Kelly Minner — Filed under: Museums and Libraries , Athens, Greece, Renzo Piano Building Workshop_
Today we are providing our ArchDaily readers with an update for the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC) by Renzo Piano Building Workshop, architects. The sustainable arts, education, and recreation complex aims to enrich the everyday lives of its surrounding community and attract millions of visitors from around the world. As we previously shared the project will be financed by the Stavros Niarchos Foundation and has an anticipated 2015 completion date.The striking ecological and architectural achievement includes the 170,000 m2 (42 acre) Stavros Niarchos Park, a state-of-the-art, new building for the National Library of Greece (NLG) and a world-class opera house for the Greek National Opera (GNO).Overlooking the Athens waterfront 4.5 km south of central Athens on the edge of Faliro Bay, the SNFCC site honors the namesake of its surrounding community, Kallithea (“beautiful view”), by restoring the original open views of the sea. The Stavros Niarchos Park knits the surrounding neighborhoods back together, reflecting their street grid in its design. The Park gently grades to a 32 m (105 ft.)-high hill leading to the summit where a glass structure, the Lighthouse/Reading Room, facilitates the visual connection between sea and city, past, present and future.Renowned architect Renzo Piano has designed an icon that represents the aspirations of Greeks in the third millennium by incorporating essential elements of the national ecology – the sea, sun, stone, and earth. A beacon of sustainability is borne out in every aspect of the design—from the Park, which also functions as a green roof for the National Library and Greek National Opera, to the canal which can also function as an additional anti-flooding measure to the whole site, to the photovoltaic canopy which produces energy for the two buildings’ needs and contributes to the goal of low emissions.The approximately €566 million (US$803 million) project is a culmination of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation’s commitment to the culture, prosperity, and future of Greece. This is the first public-private partnership of its kind in Greece, and the largest cultural/educational project ever undertaken in the country. When completed, it will be fully operated and controlled by the Greek State. As one of the largest construction projects in recent Greek history, the Center will have an immediate impact on the local economy, providing jobs and infusing capital into a challenging economic climate.Intrinsically designed to draw visitors, the SNFCC extols the public benefit of community and of urban civic spaces. Tree-lined side streets entice visitors into the Park. Once visitors are inside the Park, a host of spectacles and access to arts and educational programs entices them to explore, discover and learn.Underneath the Park, two buildings have been brilliantly combined into one fluid, glass-walled structure, sculpted to include an urban Agora – both a gathering place and a portal to the National Library and Greek National Opera. An iconographic tower of books, a functional and welcoming symbol of accessible learning, defines the character of the new National Library of Greece, which will offer a plethora of public services and will include a lending library, while serving as a center of research and scholarship. The Greek Na- tional Opera will offer technological sophistication and acoustic perfection that will accommodate the most demanding productions including ballets, concerts, musicals, and more intimate solo performances.

A world-class cultural resource, a gift to a community, a beacon of sustain- ability, a tribute to a legacy, a symbol of the future… WELCOME TO THE STAVROS NIARCHOS FOUNDATION CULTURAL CENTER.


----------



## balthazar

i love this project!


----------



## Littlemob

Love this project, but with the dept of Greece at the moment I hope they cancel it. I as Dutch taxpayer can't approve of this being built from my money.


----------



## ELLIN

*What a donation of an international greek foundation has to do with your money ???:bash:*
As a Dutch you are such an irrelevant to believe you give your money .. First cause you earn interest from it and secondly cause we happened to be idiots and giving our money for Philips, National Neterlande and other cheat companies or *ecoli *agricultural dutch products are coming from a country which promotes as a developed only because it ruin the natural sources of its past overseas such as South Africa or Indonesia.
Now that you have developed an economy against others it is time to pay back cause without Greece or South countries your economy will be nothing but it is funny you still earning from us. I wished like a citizen, Greece was ending bankrupt than having to give you interest to your cheat bankers, companies trust me
*I can understand why a Dutch can be jealious of the Greeks* as we have one of the most beautifull countries of the World with amazing history, landscape, endless gulfs and coasts circled by tirquaz waters, incredible climate and importance for the World history in addition to supposed "rich" marsh flat country called Netherlands with a history of surrenders (WW2, Bosnia) but I cant understand the hatred or hate.
Thats it out of what this thread made for but trolls are trolls....and pirates remain pirates: )


----------



## potiz81

Littlemob said:


> Love this project, but with the dept of Greece at the moment I hope they cancel it. I as Dutch taxpayer can't approve of this being built from my money.


Go to troll's hell, illiterate troll....:no::no::no:


----------



## ELLIN

potiz81 said:


> Some details of the project:


This image is memorable!!! A model giving the oportunity to understand the grandeur of the Opera - Library project.
Few projects can change a big city like Athens. Im very much entousiastic as I have realize the details and the target of this under develop structure.


----------



## potiz81

Another model of Faliro area by Renzo Piano:










High Resolution linκ: http://www.avgi.gr/images/photoarchive/2011/6/30/FAL 1_high.jpg


----------



## ELLIN

potiz81 said:


> Another model of Faliro area by Renzo Piano (high resolution):


WOW!!

Potiz81 try to upload it in smaller resolution cause can not be realized in this one and also ruins the page, only after copy I was able to see it properly....


----------



## systema magicum

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center - General view








the main facade of the building and the canal


----------



## potiz81

New view:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

April 2012

scroll -->


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

May '12

scroll -->


----------



## tonttula

ELLIN said:


> *What a donation of an international greek foundation has to do with your money ???:bash:*
> As a Dutch you are such an irrelevant to believe you give your money .. First cause you earn interest from it and secondly cause we happened to be idiots and giving our money for Philips, National Neterlande and other cheat companies or *ecoli *agricultural dutch products are coming from a country which promotes as a developed only because it ruin the natural sources of its past overseas such as South Africa or Indonesia.
> Now that you have developed an economy against others it is time to pay back cause without Greece or South countries your economy will be nothing but it is funny you still earning from us. I wished like a citizen, Greece was ending bankrupt than having to give you interest to your cheat bankers, companies trust me
> *I can understand why a Dutch can be jealious of the Greeks* as we have one of the most beautifull countries of the World with amazing history, landscape, endless gulfs and coasts circled by tirquaz waters, incredible climate and importance for the World history in addition to supposed "rich" marsh flat country called Netherlands with a history of surrenders (WW2, Bosnia) but I cant understand the hatred or hate.
> Thats it out of what this thread made for but trolls are trolls....and pirates remain pirates: )


This comment is easily just as ignorant as the previous one. You do understand that Greece as a country has been living much over it's reserves for years and made one of the largest frauds ever by forging it's economic data and tricked itself into Euro, something that now all EU countries are paying off.

That said the project looks amazing and i hope Greece gets the heavily corrupted country back in control so the tourist money will flow again someday.


----------



## CF221

what a beautiful library!!!! Greece deserves it


----------



## masterpaul

This must be the most generous present a company has ever made.

P.S. reading some of the comments here is like listening to a stand up comedy.


----------



## ELLIN

tonttula said:


> This comment is easily just as ignorant as the previous one. You do understand that Greece as a country has been living much over it's reserves for years and made one of the largest frauds ever by forging it's economic data and tricked itself into Euro, something that now all EU countries are paying off.
> 
> That said the project looks amazing and i hope Greece gets the heavily corrupted country back in control so the tourist money will flow again someday.


You read a lot from your propaganda newspapers!!:bash:
Let your banks pay your press, and be Greece your corrupted fake enemy, you enter EU by the way like a country cause Greece voted
Stop pretending the good students and see the truth, the capital against a whole nation, the silly stereotypes about greeks must find their end one day...

You would have payed 3 times more if Greece was out when we imported your weapons and mobiles we were good now we are not we are corrupted....

*Greece has offered to the World and Europe more than Finland would have ever imagined.....*


----------



## ELLIN

*A new pdf of the whole project shows in every details what is going to be build!!

Thanks to the biggest donation of the World to the patriotic Niarchos foundation...*

*
http://www.snf.org/snfcc/pdf/Atene_Genova_%20Finale_senza_film2012.pdf*


----------



## potiz81

ELLIN said:


> *A new pdf of the whole project shows in every details what is going to be build!!
> 
> Thanks to the biggest donation of the World to the patriotic Niarchos foundation...*
> 
> *
> http://www.snf.org/snfcc/pdf/Atene_Genova_%20Finale_senza_film2012.pdf*


Great!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

23/11/2012









































































































































http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=485352


----------



## potiz81

Wow!^^^^^^


----------



## bladerunner5

Can't wait for it. Good to see progress!


----------



## Almopos

Thank you for the update Konstantinoupolis. Keep them coming. 

Here is another video presentation of the construction plan and the various milestones (it gets interesting from 1:45 onwards).


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

You are welcome my friend Almopos 

7/12/12










Yiorgis Yerolymbos


----------



## ayanamikun

Great updates. Here is the load bearing structure 
http://www.eng.cam.ac.uk/news/stories/2010/young_structural_engineer/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Some night photos:

30/5










26/6

Scroll -->









all photos by *Dimitra Kirgiannaki* (www.flickr.com)


----------



## ayanamikun

Updates



gm2263 said:


> Από το FaceBook:
> 
> *Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center
> *





> Λήψη από τα 35 μέτρα των εργασιών κατασκευής της σκηνής στο κτίριο της Όπερας, 3 Ιουλίου 2013
> 
> Plan shot from 35 meters height looking at the construction works of the stage pit at the Opera building, July 3 2013.
> 
> Photo by Yiorgis Yerolymbos / Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ higher res. of the above photo







www.snfcc.org


----------



## systema magicum

:cheers::cheers:
like it here: https://www.facebook.com/SNFCC?fref=ts


----------



## AAndreAA

:nuts:

http://www.rpbw.com/

1









2









3









4








Uploaded with http://postimage.org


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

A small video:


----------



## Almopos

Another construction picture - early evening view



gm2263 said:


> Άλλη μια πολύ καλή φωτογραφία που δημοσιεύθηκε στη σελίδα του ισδύματος στο FaceBook με την ονομασία Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center.
> 
> Αν είστε μέλη τσεκάρετε τη θα αποζημιωθείτε.


----------



## potiz81

Nice progress!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

6/6/2013







www.snfcc.org


----------



## Almopos

Very nice update Konstantinoupolis!

One more picture of the construction sight from a different angle as well as a picture from the Faliro Coastal Zone Olympic Sports Complex with a view of all the cranes. 



systema magicum said:


> Αυτό το παιχνίδι των γερανών πάνω από το μεγαλύτερο εργοτάξιο της πόλης σκορπά μια αύρα αισιοδοξίας.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Από Σεπτέμβρη ανοίγει και το κέντρο επισκεπτών που τώρα ετοιμάζεται.


----------



## systema magicum

A 3D elevation plan of the National opera building








The National Library








General plan of the project with the park, the esplanade, the water canal and the premises of the National Library of Greece and the National Opera.









Elevation plans of the opera building









http://www.lifo.gr/team/showtime/40227
*For additional information related to this project visit the following sites:*
http://www.snfcc.org/default.aspx
http://rpbw.com/
http://rpbw.com/project/83/stavros-niarchos-foundation-cultural-center/
http://www.impregilo.it/en/node/1080


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

26/7







www.snfcc.org


----------



## systema magicum

http://www.snfcc.org/construction/galleries/construction-timeline/
http://www.snfcc.org


----------



## Almopos

Some pictures of the new “Municipal Sports and Leisure Park”, in the Municipality of Kallithea. The Municipal Park borders the northwest side of the future Cultural Center. 

The construction of the Municipal Park is funded by the Niarchos Foundation and has created a green space spanning 28,000 square meters.

The final picture shows the progress of the construction of the hill surrounding the National Library and National Opera



combray said:


> Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το μικρό τμήμα του πάρκου που θα παραχωρηθεί στο Δήμο Καλλιθέας. Όλα φαίνονται σχεδόν έτοιμα. Ίσως σύντομα να ανοίξει για το κοινό. (κλικ στις φωτογραφίες για μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όλες οι οροφές των κτιρίων είναι φυτεμένες, αλλά και πολλοί τοίχοι φαίνεται πως θα καλυφθούν με αναρριχώμενα φυτά.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μια πιο γενική άποψη. Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και μια δεύτερη μικρότερη πισίνα που δεν φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες.
> 
> 
> 
> Η κατασκευή του λόφου δίπλα προχωρά με γρήγορους ρυθμούς


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

August 2013










http://www.snfcc.org/?lang=el


----------



## ayanamikun

A monumental project indeed. On its way to many architectural awards.


----------



## potiz81

The visitor's center is in place already?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ Yes in a few days (8/10) will open










http://www.athinorama.gr/daylife/articles/?id=1000472


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^













































































































http://www.snfcc.org/default.aspx?lang=el


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

_The main buildings of the SNFCC: on the right is the Parking Building; on the left, the building of the NLG; in the middle, one can see the Agora; and in the background, the building of the GNO. September 24, 2013

Credits: Yiorgis Yerolymbos 

_









http://www.snfcc.org/?lang=el


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_17/10/2013_523384#test1
http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=535172
http://www.newmoney.gr/article/26427/idryma-niarhoy-dinei-doyleia-se-700-oikogeneies


----------



## potiz81

From www.3dmads.com


----------



## Gorky

^^ *Beautiful* :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

ELLIN said:


> This is the biggest donation to culture has ever been made Worldwide to a country!! more than 566 billion euros, more than 800 millions dollars, all in all with architectular schedule for Faliron Deltan and the reconstruction of Kalithea supurb sport facilities aproach the 1 billion dollars!!
> Stavros Niarchos family deserve to be listed as one of the greatest patriots of Greece.


 You are right that Niarchos should be commended for his philanthropy, but I don't think it's the biggest donation to culture ever.

If anything he should inspire other Greeks wealthy or not-so-wealthy to give something to their country, big or small. 'Ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country' as another notable person from Niarchos' era once said. 

An interesting background video to Niarchos and the foundation.





As far as the building is concerned, it looks interesting, no doubt world-class and state-of-the-art, but I can't say it's beautiful, monumental looking, iconoclastic or even partly original in design. In this respect, it does seem like a great opportunity lost. The park is much needed and very nice though.


----------



## xanterra

Exactly...I think the roof is just too simple-creates an atmosphere like on a Fairground. Other than this its definitely not ugly. But as you said the complex could be more unique.


----------



## skymantle

xanterra said:


> Exactly...I think the roof is just too simple-creates an atmosphere like on a Fairground. Other than this its definitely not ugly. But as you said the complex could be more unique.


 Yes, definitely not ugly and compared to the very low standards and poor appearance of buildings in Athens generally, this is indeed something much better and special, but certainly no monumental classical European theatre (such as in Milan, Paris, Budapest etc), Sydney Opera House or even Biblioteca Alexandrina masterpiece. Would be interesting to actually experience it in person. Perhaps opinions will change with that.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Indeed Athens as a whole doesnt have the nicest buildings but on the other hand she has a very good infrastructure and is sourrounded by the beautiful hellenic nature. Ofcourse you can find quality buildings too like the athens mall for example:


----------



## iği1

Looking classy. This will be an iconic building for sure! 
But isn't it kinda wrong to spend that much money on a project like this, considering current financial situation?


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ You should read this thread. Then you would know that its not public money. It is money that would not be there to spend if it were not spent for this project.


----------



## savas

iği;108438461 said:


> Looking classy. This will be an iconic building for sure!
> But isn't it kinda wrong to spend that much money on a project like this, considering current financial situation?


Dear iği, as written before, this project, The National Library Of Greece, The Greek National Opera and The Stavros Niarchos Park is funded by the Stavros Niarchos Foundation


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Btw in the background of this photo:









www.tanea.gr

you can see the Faleron Bay. In the upcoming months (i want to believe) will start the rehabilitation and reconstruction of the bay. The project is big and it will cost 340 mil. euros.

Here are the renders:









































































www.divercityarchitects.com


----------



## skymantle

^^ Is that the cultural park, the same project to this title?


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

No, although the planning (i am not sure if this is the correct word to describe it) has been done by the same architect (Renzo Piano) its a different project.


----------



## Giorgio

skymantle said:


> As far as the building is concerned, it looks interesting, no doubt world-class and state-of-the-art, but I can't say it's beautiful, monumental looking, iconoclastic or even partly original in design. In this respect, it does seem like a great opportunity lost. The park is much needed and very nice though.


Not sure how familiar you are with Athens but this building will be HUGE. To say it does not look monumental is puzzling. I guess if you were expecting something kitsch or eccentric then of course you will feel let down - Athens does not do bombastic architecture. 

On that note, comparing this to the 'low standard' and 'poor appearance' buildings of Athens is also quite odd as this building is a major cultural centre and not a run of the mill 4 story apartment block. Unless of course you are referring to other recent public buildings in Athens such as Tschumi's Acropolis Museum or Calatrava's OAKA Complex...



skymantle said:


> ^^ Is that the cultural park, the same project to this title?


It will be funded by SNF but is considered a seperate project. The name of the area is Faliro Delta.


----------



## savas

Renzo Piano visited the construction site...


----------



## potiz81

http://www.building.co.uk/stavros-n...-roof-athens-greek-unorthodox/5062682.article


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Faleron Bay

scroll -->










photo by *zois villas* (www.flickr.com)


----------



## savas

^^


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

one more from www.snfcc.org


----------



## potiz81

It ' s huge... :master: :master:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

A very interesting video:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

The surroundings around the center (30/11/2013)




























all photos by *ML.P* (www.flickr.com)


----------



## Almopos

*New construction pictures*



Almopos said:


> *Νέο φωτορεπορτάζ από το έργο*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ypodomes.com/images/niarxos_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ypodomes.com/images/niarxos_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ypodomes.com/images/niarxos_3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ypodomes.com/images/niarxos_4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ypodomes.com/images/niarxos_5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ypodomes.com/images/niarxos_6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ypodomes.com/images/niarxos_7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ypodomes.com/images/niarxos_8.jpg


----------



## savas

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center
Update

*December 13, 2013
*Plan shot taken from a tower crane at 55 meters height.

Photos by Yiorgis Yerolymbos

via facebook


*The building of the Greek National Opera*











*The building of the National Library of Greece*











*Car Park Building*











*The connection point of the buildings*
One can see from the left the “Agora” (40m x 40m) and on the right the “rear Agora”


----------



## Glen Bates

Reading through this thread from the beginning, including the notes on Renzo Piano's presentation and the outstanding charitable contribution from SNF, I can honestly say I find this project quite moving, definitely the best I have come across for a long while. At first, I thought the design was somewhat simplistic, but then when the details became evident, and when I read more about Athens as a city, this project seems absolutely attuned and I now believe this will be a gorgeous new public facility. I truly congratulate the Greek officials who helped commission this project, and I hope it ignites more passion from tourists and locals to visit and enjoy. This project deserves global notoriety, and has come at a great time for a city & nation recovering from crisis. - G


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Faleron Bay (14/12/2013)

scroll -->



















all photos by *dimitra kirgiannaki* (www.flickr.com)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Some nice visuals




























www.3dmads.com


----------



## xanterra

Have the renders changed? I've criticized the roof a while ago-but it looks good in this pic.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Nope the renders havent changed.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

This video deserves 5 stars


----------



## potiz81

5 stars video for a world class project! Really impressive !:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## potiz81




----------



## savas

The speed of progress is amazing. Great pictures 










The construction of the main stage of the GNO in progress. February 11, 2014
Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos

via facebook


----------



## bladerunner5

That's a masterpiece!


----------



## savas

South view of the hill showing the correlation of the under construction buildings and the completed municipal park of Kallithea on the left.









Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos


The book castle as it is constructed at the building of the National Library of Greece.









Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos

via facebook


----------



## savas

March 12, 2014
The parterre of the main stage in the National Opera building has begun taking form.










Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos

via facebook


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

From the live webcam of the S.N.F.C.C - 28/3/2014

---> --->



















http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/


----------



## savas

February, 2014
View from the north side of the park, overlooking the Saronic Gulf. One can see the main pathways of the Park.










Photo: Chrysostomos Fountis, JV Impregilo - TERNA

via


----------



## ayanamikun

^^ post them full
https://www.facebook.com/SNFCC/photos_stream


----------



## Maximalist

Renzo Piano tends to do very solid, but not overly spectacular work - except of course for the Shard. I would say that this project fall into the same area. He retains a fondness for square structures (like the Chicago Art Gallery extension) which gives his buildings a substantial feel, but he doesn't quite rise to the heights of those "starchitects" who have adopted a more organic, free-flowing look.


----------



## ayanamikun

I agree. Pompidou centre gave him much fame, but hasn't developed a clear style like others.


----------



## potiz81

https://www.facebook.com/SNFCC?fref=ts


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

16/4/2014

---> --->










http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/


----------



## Giorgio

This is the only project I can remember in Greece that has been planned, approved and constructed so damn fast. An amazing success for everyone involved.


----------



## systema magicum

Aerial views of the construction site and a pdf presentation of the project.

http://www.rpbw.com/files/d5ca8a502dc9f67700c1e035ddfffcedd4bdb749.pdf
http://www.rpbw.com/project/83/stavros-niarchos-foundation-cultural-center/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

25/4/2014














































http://www.kathimerini.gr/764026/article/epikairothta/ellada/me-taxeis-ry8moys-to-kentro-politismoy

http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/


----------



## Knitemplar

Eeehhh. It's OK; not grand; very understated but I think as two national institutions of a country, the design could've made a grander statement. 

2 other comments:
- those LONG, deep staircases shown...maybe over 200 steps or so -- people won't be using a staircase that LONG and deep. Such a waste of space and materials.

- the stacking of books...most of them rare. I think Piano's behind the curve on that one. Ordinary users won't or shouldn't be allowed to handle the rare books. So unless it's only librarians who will have access to those books, I think Piano's allocation of space for the old-fashioned areas of the library vs. the minimal space needed for a 21st century, digital library seems out of balance. 

Finally, where are the Greek columns?? How did they miss those? (I never did like Piano's work on the California Academy of Science in San Francisco and the design for one cruise ship.) This SN project could've been better.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

14/5/2014










http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/


----------



## skymantle

Maximalist said:


> Renzo Piano tends to do very solid, but not overly spectacular work - except of course for the Shard. I would say that this project fall into the same area. He retains a fondness for square structures (like the Chicago Art Gallery extension) which gives his buildings a substantial feel, but he doesn't quite rise to the heights of those "starchitects" who have adopted a more organic, free-flowing look.


 Thank God this project didn't go the way of deconstructivism which I suppose is the 'starchitects' you allude too. I've been a critic of this project for its lack of monumentalism but it's really growing on me now. It's understated aesthetic qualities is what's appealing to me now and I think it's looking marvellous because of that. Bravo to all involved and another indication that within the private sector things can really get done well in Greece. A world class development that I'm very much looking forward to seeing when complete. :cheers:


----------



## sfera 20

Almopos said:


> Some pictures of the trees that will be planted in the park surrounding the new national library and opera


Referring to page 7, post 132

Why are they planting platanus in a mediterranean city like Athens and moreover next to the sea?

We need more subtropical plants for the park which create a nice exotic feeling the entire year. We need olive trees, palms, more pines and maybe some eucalyptus trees. 

This makes me really thoughtful. We have to understand that Athens is neither Hamburg nor Rotterdam. Look at the seasides of comparable cities like Barcelona, Izmir or Malaga!

Please help promoting mediterranean gardening in Greek cities!

Barcelona









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=71&with_photo_id=45677272&order=date_desc&user=4272273


----------



## GeneratorNL

Is there a moderator around who can update the first post with some renderings? Now people have to scroll through this entire thread in order to find some visuals.

By the way: good progress on this project!


----------



## ayanamikun

Palms are not native and are dying out and, especially now, due to a plant parasite.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

^^ About the plant parasite the same had told me a agriculturist who i met last summer.

===================

11/5/2014










photo by *Dimitra Kirgiannaki* (www.flickr.com)


----------



## savas

The auditorium of the main stage as seen from the side stage. May 1, 2014
Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos

via


----------



## ayanamikun

Today


combray said:


>


----------



## savas

The planting is moving forward:









The Mediterranean Garden at the Stavros Niarchos Park is gradually being formed. May 27, 2014 Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos

To remember how the Mediterranean Garden is going to look like when finished










...
Allées leading further into the Park, lined with tall pine and olive trees interspersed with smaller trees, create contrast between closed and open space, light and dark, color and texture. At the center of the Park is the Great Lawn, an open space for larger gatherings, which can also function as a venue for concerts, festivals and films.

Greece’s strong horticultural tradition is celebrated in the open, sunlit Mediterranean Garden. The plant palette alone will make the garden a destination: evergreen and other endemic plants such as boxwood, coronilla, cistus, and lentisc, salvia, oregano, thyme, lavender, rosemary, roses and euphorbias – all add to the sensual pleasure of a visit. Each month will bring a new color, and each season will introduce a different combination of flowers or foliage.
...

http://www.snfcc.org


----------



## delores

It really is a beautiful project.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

> View of the project from the Faliron waterfront. June 1, 2014
> Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos


--> -->










https://www.facebook.com/SNFCC


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

19/6/2014

---> --->










http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam


----------



## savas

Southeast view of the park. Μore than 300 trees and 8.500 shrubs have been planted so far.
October 16, 2014
Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos

Θέα του πάρκου προς τα βορειοανατολικά. Μέχρι σήμερα στην περιοχή του «λόφου» έχουν φυτευτεί πάνω από 300 δέντρα και 8.500 θάμνοι.
16 Οκτωβρίου 2014
Εικόνα: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος










via


----------



## Sevillano47

No Shadows now and in the future .A Park with olives in Athens , in a hot summer should be like hell. Probabli the architect never walk inside the park under a temperature o 40 degrees .


----------



## savas

@Sevillano47

What you see at this moment is an unfinished view of a part of the park.
Also although the trees are already quite big it will take some time until they really grow and reach a bigger hight.

http://www.snfcc.org/the-stavros-niarchos-park/overview/

(...)

Allées leading further into the Park, lined with tall pine and olive trees interspersed with smaller trees, create contrast between closed and open space, light and dark, color and texture. At the center of the Park is the Great Lawn, an open space for larger gatherings, which can also function as a venue for concerts, festivals and films.

Greece’s strong horticultural tradition is celebrated in the open, sunlit Mediterranean Garden. The plant palette alone will make the garden a destination: evergreen and other endemic plants such as boxwood, coronilla, cistus, and lentisc, salvia, oregano, thyme, lavender, rosemary, roses and euphorbias – all add to the sensual pleasure of a visit. Each month will bring a new color, and each season will introduce a different combination of flowers or foliage.

From the Mediterranean Garden, curving landscaped pathways wend their way up a gentle grade to a summit 32 m high. Beneath the earth is the building that houses the Library and Opera House, making the hill the green roof for the structure. One of the largest in Europe, the green roof significantly reduces air conditioning requirements. The summit offers spectacular 360-degree views of the sea to the west, the Acropolis to the east, and the cultural and educational park below, as well as of the Agora, the central plaza between the Library and the Opera House. Another prize awaits the visitors of the Park’s summit: a 900 m2 glass-walled Reading Room, a space for people seeking a quiet area to read and reflect or to appreciate the view. The Reading Room is in terms of functionality an extension of the Agora, and will become a place to organize cultural and educational events as well.

(...)


----------



## systema magicum

http://www.arupconnect.com/2014/09/29/shaping-the-sound-of-a-new-opera-house/
*Looking to history to shape a modern performance venue
*
Arup’s Alban Bassuet describes the acoustic design of the Greek National Opera at the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, which incorporates lessons gathered from historic venues in Greece and around the world.


----------



## potiz81

More here (in greek): http://www.lifo.gr/mag/features/4607


----------



## systema magicum

106254183

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, Athens - Greece*
Diary from 2013 to September 2014


----------



## savas

Random Photos by daniilidis.gr/niarchion


----------



## potiz81

Construction of the huge roof (from http://daniilidis.gr/x1/?page_id=8338#/ )


----------



## Sevillano47

I only see Olive trees. There is no shadow trees. It´s a park only fr winter???


----------



## potiz81

You see only olive trees because what you see is photos from the unfinished park. The pine trees and the rest of the tall shadow trees are cultivated and grow outside of Athens; All will be transported in Faliro and planted during the next months, according to the specific planting schedule of each species.


----------



## savas

Here some photos of the trees that are going to be planted in the next months


































http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/galleries/trees-handling-facility/

as posted by @skyduster @miltos


----------



## AbidM

This project is an absolute stunner for Athens! I like the green, it's an oasis among the plethora of white buildings near it. Congratulations, hope this can be incentive for tourist to come too.


----------



## systema magicum

http://daniilidis.gr/x1/?page_id=9091
*SNFCC Lightbox
all 161 photos*

Construction workers during the construction of the huge ferrocement canopy of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center with the Athens center as a background including Acropolis and Lycabettus hill alongside with a beautiful sunset at the Saronic Gulf.


----------



## savas

New pictures as posted by ovem in the Hellenic Agora


----------



## Perseus26

I didn't like the project when i saw it back then but i'm definitely changing my mind now. It looks amazing, both the library itself and the surrounding space. :cheers:

When will it finally be open to the public?


----------



## Galandar

Nice development for Athens


----------



## savas

@Perseus26
The project will be completed and delivered to the Greek government in 2016


----------



## savas

Planting in the hill area is continuing rapidly. Up till now, 400 trees and 27.000 shrubs have been planted. At the same time, waterproofing and infrastructure works at the green roof of the car parking building are being carried out.

January 10, 2015
Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos

—

Οι εργασίες φύτευσης του λόφου του πάρκου συνεχίζονται με γρήγορους ρυθμούς. Έως και σήμερα έχουν τοποθετηθεί 400 δέντρα και 27.000 θάμνοι. Παράλληλα πραγματοποιούνται εργασίες στεγάνωσης και υποδομής του φυτεμένου δώματος του κτιρίου στάθμευσης.

10 Ιανουαρίου 2015
Εικόνα: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος








































































via facebook


----------



## systema magicum

The last photo is really incredible and I think that it is one of the best that have been taken by Yiorgis Yerolymbos during the construction of the new cultural center. It reminds me some photos from the land art movement and artists such as Dennis Oppenheim for example and maybe it could be an interesting idea to organize an exhibition emphasizing to the most conceptual or abstract photos that have been created by the construction of this massive project, focusing to the materials, surfaces, textures, colors and their interactions.
Great progress as usual and the anticipation becomes more intense as we are heading to the completion of the huge energy canopy.


----------



## systema magicum

*The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center is set
to revitalize an economically beleaguered Greece with a
landmark cultural attraction and innovative public spaces*
http://theatreprojects.com/files/pdf/publications_athens_rebirth_stavrosniarchos.pdf


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

A very nice aerial video:


----------



## potiz81

Stunning aerial video!!!


----------



## savas

*Placement of acoustic panels at the Experimental Stage
*January 20, 2015
Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos

*Εφαρμογή των ακουστικών πανέλων στην Πειραματική Σκηνή.
*20 Ιανουαρίου 2015
Εικόνα: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος










via facebook


----------



## systema magicum

Very helpful image as it indicates that there is significant progress at the interior of the cultural center alongside with the exterior and we may also assume that this will be the tint of the main hall by applying the same wooden panels.


----------



## combray

Some pictures that show the construction progression of the complex and the park over time. Last two photos were taken today. (Click on the photos for higher resolution)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

A video of the site, 3 days ago:






and today










http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/


----------



## savas

The construction of the canopy at a height of 45 meters. 
Precast ferrocement segments form its perimeter, and in the center one can see the construction of the upper surface of the canopy. 
March 20, 2015

Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos










via


----------



## systema magicum

*Save the Date
EVENTS AT THE SNFCC*
21/6/2015 Sunday
Celebrating the European Music Day, with live music and a film screening at the SNFCC
22/6/2015 Monday
Film screening at the SNFCC – our theme this year is sustainability, in its various forms
23/6/2015 Tuesday
Celebrating the Olympic Day, with sports activities for the entire family at the Park
24/6/2015 Wednesday
Introducing the SNFCC’s energy canopy; spending the day at the under
construction Stavros Niarchos Park, with educational and fun activities for all
http://www.snfcc.org/media/167409/SNFCC-Events-invite.pdf
*
June ’15 at the SNFCC – 4 days of events – a view of the future*

From June 21st to June 24th, the construction site of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center will open its doors to the public, offering a ‘future-like experience’ to the visitors. The 4-day events aim to act as a sneak-preview of the multifaceted program of activities that will take place when the SNFCC is in operation.

Culture, environment, education, sports, accessibility, sustainability, creativity, are some of the SNFCC’s key characteristics, on which the programming is also based. You may find the theme of each day here.

Entrance to all events is free.

This series of events are designed on the occasion of the Fourth International Conference on Philanthropy which will follow on June 25th and 26th.
http://www.snfcc.org/news-desk/news...cc-–-4-days-of-events-–-a-view-of-the-future/
Live:
http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/
More info for the project:
http://www.snfcc.org/default.aspx


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

5/4/2015
































































http://www.kathimerini.gr/809876/gallery/politismos/polh/meta3y-oyranoy-kai-ghs


----------



## systema magicum

Some photos from the project that recently uploaded to the Greek forum by the user jimis2121:cheers:



jimis2121 said:


> Πω ρε φίλε απο 9 και 10 μαρτιου


----------



## systema magicum

http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/?lang=el
live view


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

A nice aerial video of the surrounding area:


----------



## systema magicum

View of the curtain wall at the Opera's lobby.








Curtain walls and coatings designed and manufactured by Officine Tosoni Lino will be in painted steel and glass with a total area of about 7.000 m2. The distinctive feature of the main façade will be the pillar of steel and glass with a structural function that will reach a maximum clear span 24m high. These "fins" in glass will pass through the isolating façade from the inside to the outside of the building characterizing its unique architecture. The type of façade, due to the interaction between structural steel and glass and because of its size and height, will have a cutting edge and exclusive technology in the world.
It is because of the high technological content, the complexity and uniqueness of the facades that Officine Tosoni Lino has been awarded for their realization.
http://www.officinetosoni.com/nqcontent.cfm?a_id=2685&lang=en


----------



## combray

Spring in full bloom at the construction site. The green roof of the car park building is completely covered with shrubs, herbs and some large olive trees. The west side of the Niarchos park is almost ready, the plane trees add some beautiful colour.

(click on the photo for higher resolution)


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> η καφετέρια του παρκου 11 Μαΐου :


 Photos of the SNF cultural center that were uploaded at the Greek forum and depict the park cafe pavilion with it's canopy that gives us a preview of the 100x100m energy canopy that is under construction above the opera.


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> 15/5/2015


 New photos from the Greek forum. View of the SNFCC from the sea.


jimis2121 said:


> 07 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2015 / Επίσκεψη Υπουργού Πολιτισμού, Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων στο ΚΠΙΣΝ
> 
> (http://www.snf.org/el/grafeio-typou...ou,-paideias-kai-thriskeymaton-sto-kpisn-(1)/)


And some photos from the recent visit of the minister of culture and education at the under construction cultural center.
Credits to user jimis2121 for the initial uploading!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

15/4 - Some very nice aerial photos

---> --->














































Source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf6eXVD5VGI


----------



## systema magicum




----------



## systema magicum

127904531
A new video that presents the recent developments at the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center.


----------



## systema magicum




----------



## systema magicum

*Latest photos from the Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center.*
http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/?lang=el


jimis2121 said:


>





jimis2121 said:


>


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> Apo Salini-Impregilo (http://www.salini-impregilo.com/en/...archos-foundation-cultural-centre-athens.html)


*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Centre - Athens*
http://www.salini-impregilo.com/en/...archos-foundation-cultural-centre-athens.html


> The project, located approximately 4.5 km from the centre of Athens, has been designed by the Renzo Piano Building Workshop (RPBW) and involves the construction of an ecologically sustainable multifunctional centre over a total area of 232,000 m², largely devoted to a public park.
> 
> The project involves the construction of the Greek National Opera (33,000 m²), which includes a main 1,400-seat theatre and a 400-seat experimental theatre; the National Library (24,000 m²), capable of housing 750,000 books and a hillside park (approximately 145,000 m²) with 1,500 m² of buildings.
> MAIN TECHNICAL DATA:
> Area: 170,000 m²
> Opera: 33,000 m²
> Library: 24,000 m²
> Park: 145,000 m²


http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/?lang=el


----------



## systema magicum

Miltos said:


> Επειδή βλέπω ποστάρετε αρκετές "μπαγκιάτικες" πάρτε και 3 φρέσκες! :baeh3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τραβήχτηκαν πριν μια ώρα κατα τη διάρκεια ενός ολοκληρωτικά αποτυχημένου τεστ που κάναμε με έναν φίλο. :laugh:


The Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center as seen from above during the night! Those impressive photos have been taken by the skyscrapercity member Miltos and posted at the thread of the project at the Greek forum of skyscrapercity..


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


>


http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/?lang=el


----------



## combray

The scaffolding covering the opera house has finally come down, revealing the photovoltaic canopy and the reading-room/lighthouse under construction right beneath it. 

This is the view from the city, looking towards the sea.







And in this photo, taken by Yiorgis Yerolymbos and posted on the center's official Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/SNFCC/photos/a.428313573871398.84652.177397525629672/931066666929417/?type=3&theater
the underside of the canopy is seen in detail.


----------



## combray

Also some photos I discovered on facebook, of the top of the canopy and the interior of the opera house.


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> Όλα τα λεφτά !!!


:cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

amazing, can't wait to visit Athens to see full effect in person. I am assuming the photovoltaic cells will provide all the energy needed by this complex.


----------



## systema magicum

*Night views from above of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center in Athens.*



Miltos said:


> Σημερινή.






Miltos said:


> Μία ακόμα φωτογραφία απο χθές:


http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/?lang=el


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> (https://www.instagram.com/p/-VhgwMgIGm/?taken-at=237000941)


https://www.instagram.com/p/-VhgwMgIGm/

*The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center at Instagram.*
#snfcc
603 posts
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/snfcc/


https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/237000941/
#stavrosniarchosfoundation
113 posts
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/stavrosniarchosfoundation/

webcam:
http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/?lang=el


----------



## systema magicum

*On the rise: Renzo Piano set to transform an Athenian parking lot into cultural hub
*
*Architecture / 19 Nov 2015 / By Ellie Stathaki *
http://www.wallpaper.com/architectu...orm-an-athenian-parking-lot-into-cultural-hub



> Renzo Piano’s ambitious scheme for the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Centre is set to change this. Comprising the National Library of Greece and the Greek National Opera in a 170,000 sq m landscaped park, this new complex is located some 4km south of the city centre and aims to restore the long lost connection between Kallithea, and consequently Athens, and the sea.
> 
> The project was born in the late 1990s, when first the National Library and then the Greek National Opera approached the Stavros Niarchos Foundation (SNF), the philanthropic organisation set up by Greek shipping magnate Stavros Spyros Niarchos (1909-1996), for financial help in order to upgrade their facilities. The foundation decided to combine the two requests, add a public park and launch an international competition for the project – the largest and most complex of its kind for them. The chosen site was an area of 211,000 sq m in southern Kallithea that served as a parking lot during the 2004 Athens Olympics. The Renzo Piano Building Workshop won the commission in 2008.
> Piano’s clever proposal revolves around an artificial hill looking out towards the sea. It reaches a height of 32m and partly becomes the cultural complex’s accessible green roof. The centre sits at the site’s southernmost point and includes the project’s two main functions, placed within two wings. It marks the culmination of the park’s gentle slope and offers great views of the sea. The connection to the sea is further underlined by the presence of the esplanade, a brand new, 30m-wide canal that will run along the site’s main north-south pedestrian axis.
> 
> The opera comprises two auditoriums of 400 and 1,400 seats, while the library will be a valuable public resource. A striking, glass-enclosed, multifunctional space, called the Lighthouse, will offer 360-degree views of Athens and the sea. The two wings are united by a central open-air public space, the Agora, as well as several shared exhibition and conference rooms, a café and a bookstore.


As originally featured in the October 2015 issue of Wallpaper*
(W*199)


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> (https://www.instagram.com/p/-bbTRMqivM/?tagged=snfcc)


https://www.instagram.com/p/-bbTRMqivM/

http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/?lang=el


----------



## Giorgio

Wow, looks even better at night!


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> (https://www.instagram.com/p/-hHEQBIxta/?taken-at=237000941)


*Τhe main hall of the under construction Greek National Opera at the SNF Cultural Center.
*
https://www.instagram.com/p/-hHEQBIxta/
*View of the Canopy above the Opera from the SNF Park.*


jimis2121 said:


> (https://www.instagram.com/p/-g-u_AJNBY/?taken-at=237000941)


https://www.instagram.com/p/-hHEQBIxta/


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> (https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.942064475829636.1073741852.177397525629672&type=3)
> 
> *Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελλάδος / National Library of Greece*
> 
> *Ο Πύργος των Βιβλίων. Ο κεντρικός χώρος του κτιρίου της ΕΒΕ. 20 Ιουλίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> The Book Castle. The lobby of the NLG. July 20, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ο κεντρικός χώρος του κτιρίου της ΕΒΕ. 12 Νοεμβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> The lobby of the NLG. November 12, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Βιβλιοστάσια αναγνωστηρίων. 12 Νοεμβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Reading rooms bookshelves. November 12, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Το Αναγνωστήριο Σταύρος Νιάρχος στον 3ο και 4ο όροφο. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> The Stavros Niarchos Reading Room on the 3rd and 4th floor. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Το κεντρικό αίθριο της βιβλιοθήκης. 24 Ιουλίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> The main atrium of the library. July 24, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Το κτίριο ΕΒΕ. 2 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> The NLG building. September 2, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Χώρος αποθήκευσης αντιτύπων. 10 Νοεμβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Book retention area. November 10, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.942064475829636.1073741852.177397525629672&type=3

http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/?lang=el


----------



## systema magicum

*Earthquake-proof shoring solution for new iconic structure in Athens*


> * Earthquake-proof shoring solution for a suspended energy roof*
> The entire structure of the Greek National Opera is fitted with an additional 10,000 m² large canopy. This is suspended about 12 m above the actual roof and thus approx. 40 m above ground level – the architect compares it with a flying carpet. This additional roof is actually the central element in order to achieve the planned target of emission neutrality. The construction consists of a prefabricated ferrocement panel arrangement which is subsequently spliced together with a mortar fill. Solar modules supply the "green" energy to cover part of the electricity requirements of the complex. The shape of the canopy resembles a convex lens – the cross-section therefore tapers towards the edges. Thirty very slender steel columns support the construction and are arranged in a 15 m grid formation on a steel frame. Load transfer into the ground takes place via the building´s supporting columns positioned below. Visually, the columns seem to merge into the supporting structure of the Greek National Opera.
> 
> A major challenge for this very extraordinary architecture and the special design of the roof was the realization of the required shoring solution during construction phase. In the process, the scaffolding has to assume a variety of functions. On the one hand, it serves as a support for the prefabricated ferrocement modules and simultaneously allow fine adjustment of these modules in their final positions. On the other, safe working areas with easy access for the required assembly work and concreting operations had to be created around 2 m under the roof surface. Last but not least, the temporary scaffolding construction had to be earthquake-proof.


https://press.lectura.de/en/earthqu...tion-for-new-iconic-structure-in-athens/24934


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> (https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.942844302418320.1073741853.177397525629672&type=3)
> 
> *Παιδότοποι_Πάρκο Σταύρος Νιάρχος/Play areas_Stavros Niarchos Park*
> 
> *Παιχνίδια κίνησης και ισορροπίας. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Motion and balance playground equipment. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Το Περίπτερο του Πάρκου. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> The Park Pavilion. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Μουσικά παιχνίδια. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Musical playground equipment. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Παιχνίδια αφής. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Tactile toys. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Παιχνίδια για μικρές ηλικίες. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Playground equipment for toddlers. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Παιχνίδια κίνησης και ισορροπίας. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Motion and balance playground equipment. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Παιχνίδια κίνησης και ισορροπίας. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Motion and balance playground equipment. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Μουσικά παιχνίδια. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Musical playground equipment. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Παιχνίδια κατασκευής. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Construction playground equipment. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Παιχνίδια μετάδοσης ήχου. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Sound echo playground equipment. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Παιχνίδια κίνησης και ισορροπίας. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Motion and balance playground equipment. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Παιχνίδια για μικρές ηλικίες. 13 Οκτωβρίου, 2015. Φωτογραφία: Γιώργης Γερόλυμπος
> Playground equipment for toddlers. October 13, 2015. Photo: Yiorgis Yerolymbos*


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.942844302418320.1073741853.177397525629672&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/SNFCC/
http://www.snfcc.org/multimedia/live-webcam/?lang=el


----------



## systema magicum

Some recent photos from my Sunday walk at the SNF cultural center construction site at the coastline of Athens.

Views of the SNFCC from the Visitors Center.


















The Agora with the Opera and the Canopy at the one side and the Library on the other.


















Detail view.









Detail of the glass facade at the Opera.









The Library with the stairs to the park.









The Canopy.








The Restaurant of the Opera that faces the sea.



















View of the SNF Cultural Center from the sea.


----------



## Giorgio

An historic day for the project...the canopy is now officially complete!


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> (http://www.greekmoney.gr/2015/12/10/ίδρυμα-σταύρος-νιάρχος-έτοιμο-το-ενερ/)


*SNF Cultural Center.*


----------



## systema magicum

Spartan_X said:


> Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο σήμερα το απόγευμα ... ελπίζω να συγχωρήσετε τη ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών, το ξέρω πώς δεν είναι και η καλύτερη δυνατή, καθώς μόνο το κινητό μου έχω για φωτογραφική μηχανή, και αυτό δεν τραβάει και τις καλύτερες φώτο. Το κέντρο πολιτισμού πάντως σήμερα έδειχνε φανταστικό..


 Almost ready!


----------



## georgekemkas

_Οι φωτογραφίες είναι_ kay:


----------



## goschio

Looks very cool. Never wrong to spend money for wisdom.


----------



## systema magicum

170644892
* The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center in Athens by Renzo Piano. *
New video presentation!


----------



## systema magicum

*The Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center - sneak peek*
here for more images:
http://insidestory.gr/photostory/ke...a-stayros-niarhos-sneak-peek?token=PGN4F29XIQ
The lobby of the National Library.

















Kinetic sculpture at the lobby by the Japanese artist Susumu Shingu.








Exterior view of the Opera - the Agora facade.









The stage of the new Opera House.


----------



## AAndreAA

http://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/eco...ter_d24d18e0-0869-4368-8ece-6d984722005c.html


----------



## AAndreAA

http://expedition.uk.com/projects/snf-cultural-centre-athens/


----------



## AAndreAA

http://www.rpbw.com/project/83/stavros-niarchos-foundation-cultural-center/#


----------



## FelixMadero

Superb!


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> (https://www.facebook.com/SNFCC/)
> 
> *#SNFCCMetamorphosis
> Χθες το βράδυ!
> Η πανσέληνος συναντά το θερινό ηλιοστάσιο στο ΚΠΙΣΝ!
> Μην χάσετε την ευκαιρία να απολαύσετε βραδιές γεμάτες συναυλίες, προβολές, παραστάσεις και βόλτες στο νέο πάρκο της πόλης!
> Από αυτήν την Πέμπτη 23/06 στις 18:00 έως τις 04:00 τα ξημερώματα της Παρασκευής, και από την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα στις 18:00 έως τις 04:00 τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας, κατά τη διάρκεια του Metamorphosis: Το ΚΠΙΣΝ στον Κόσμο / The SNFCC to the World, το ΚΠΙΣΝ θα είναι ανοιχτό μέρα και νύχτα!
> http://www.snfcc.org/metamorphosis
> Είσοδος ελεύθερη σε όλες τις εκδηλώσεις
> //
> The SNFCC under the full moon, during the summer solstice. #LastNight
> Join us for four magical summer nights at the SNFCC filled with music, art, and activities around the Stavros Niarchos Park!
> From this Thursday 23/06 at 18:00 until Friday 04:00 AM, and from Friday at 18:00 until Monday 04:00 AM during the Metamorphosis events, the SNFCC will stay open #dayandnight!
> http://www.snfcc.org/metamorphosis/en
> *


:cheers:


----------



## ayanamikun

A magnificent futuristic icon that illuminates the hope of a better future for Athens


----------



## AndyMEng

*Squiggle?*

What's the squiggle thing for?


----------



## arhimed2050

ayanamikun said:


> A magnificent futuristic icon that illuminates the hope of a better future for Athens


Viva Athens! Vivat, Athena Opera!
Виват, Афины! Виват, Афина Опера!


----------



## systema magicum

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center.
Architect: Renzo Piano
*
*Visit the new gem in Athens through a virtual tour! The Opera the National Library and the park!*
http://www.salini-impregilo.com/en/stavros-niarchos-cultural-center-virtual-tour.html


----------



## systema magicum

*Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center
Milan, June 22, 2016*

*PRESS NOTE*
http://www.salini-impregilo.com/en/press/press-releases/stavros-niarchos-cultural-center.html




> Greece returns to the international scene to reclaim its leading role in arts and culture. It is a role that will be celebrated tomorrow, June 23, with the public opening of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC) in Athens, one of the biggest structures in Europe dedicated to the performing arts, designed by the Renzo Piano Building Workshop (RPBW) and entirely financed by the Stavros Niarchos Foundation with an investment of €596 million.
> 
> The Salini Impregilo Group, head of a joint-venture with Greece’s Terna, built the project, transforming the vision of the star architect into a center unique in the world, dominating the Kallithea neighbourhood by the sea where the ancient port of Phalerum was once located.
> 
> “For us, the Cultural Center represents a dream come true, the chance to build a visionary project by Renzo Piano that many had deemed impossible to do, bringing engineering and art together to realize a project for current and future generations. It is a project that would have fascinated an artist or scientist like Leonardo da Vinci, who would have accepted the challenge to make a roof “fly” like the Canopy, making it dance to the rhythm of the Greek wind in a setting of incredible beauty with the Acropolis and the Parthenon in the background,” says Pietro Salini, chief executive of Salini Impregilo. “It is an occasion to celebrate not only the realization of a visionary project, of which we are proud to have been a part, but also of the success in urban renewal based on the idea that public works can lead to social and economic development. We have made other buildings that have become icons for their host countries, such as the Kingdom Centre in Riyadh, the Grand Mosque in Abu Dhabi and the Auditorium Parco della Musica in Rome, which was also designed by Renzo Piano. When we delivered those works we felt just like we do today: proud to have completed a long journey, from the vision of a world-famous architect to technical rigour of realizing it, challenging the laws of nature.”
> 
> *The Cultural Center*
> 
> On the 232,000 square metres occupied by the SNFCC rises the buildings that house the Greek National Opera (33,000 square metres and 1,400 seats) and the National Library of Greece (24,000 square metres with nearly two million books), as well as a park, landscaped on an artificial hill covering 170,000 square metres.
> 
> The Library is equipped with Internet and computer stations, while the walls hold books on shelves made of certified wood from a forest in the United States.
> 
> *Canopy*
> 
> The Canopy, the roof hovering over the buildings with a surface of 10,000 square metres and 4,400 tonnes in weight, is the real engineering masterpiece of the project. To build it, Salini Impregilo followed the specifications made by Renzo Piano, who designed it as a sort of shell that could oscillate in the wind and amid thermal forces. It is a huge surface that resembles a football pitch, created with 720 panels of ferroconcrete, each 7 metres by 3.5 metres in size. Every panel has a particular curvature that makes it unique and requires it to be placed in a specific spot to form the Canopy.
> 
> The upper part of the Canopy is covered by solar panels that enable the Centre to be energy self-sufficient.
> 
> *The Park*
> 
> The Park’s 170,000 square metres create a green oasis in the city, a lung where an old hippodrome once existed but has since been returned to the Mediterranean nature. In order to choose the 1,500 trees and 200,000 bushes and shrubs, 70 experts made 80 trips throughout Europe, choosing plants one by one. The sycamores are from the Netherlands, the pines and shrubs from Italy and the olive trees from Greece, among many other species of plants.
> 
> The Park, designed by New York landscape expert Deborah Nevins, gradually rises up an artificial hill leading to the foot of the Canopy that covers the Opera and the Library.
> 
> *Sustainability*
> 
> The Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center is an example of engineering excellence at the service of art, built by Salini Impregilo in full respect of a strict criteria of environmental sustainability.
> 
> From the choice of the wood to the hiring of suppliers based on the sustainability of their production processes, every detail was scrutinized. This rigorous respect for these principles saw the Centre receive a “Platinum” certification, the highest rating earned from LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design, among the most prestigious in the construction sector).


----------



## systema magicum

*Special Issue
Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center
*
http://www.webuildvalue.com/en/index.html

*22/06/2016
SNFCC: A Dream Becomes Reality

The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center in Athens opens its doors to the public*
http://www.webuildvalue.com/en/special-issue/snfcc-a-dream-becomes-reality.html



jimis2121 said:


> *(http://www.webuildvalue.com/en/index.html)*
> 
> *(http://www.salini-impregilo.com/en/)*


----------



## combray

The park is open for four days of events and finally you can visit both the library and the opera house. It is so nice after all these years to see the buildings full of people


















Renzo Piano himself was there today presenting the project to the people


----------



## FelixMadero

Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## systema magicum




----------



## potiz81

Looks stunning! :cheers::cheers:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jwr94/27884162315/sizes/o/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakk/27874817945/sizes/h/


----------



## systema magicum

*renzo piano unites opera house and library with cultural complex in athens*
http://www.designboom.com/architect...foundation-cultural-center-athens-06-24-2016/


*Summer celebration: the SNFCC, Athens’ newest cultural complex, opens its doors*
Architecture / 24 Jun 2016 / By Ellie Stathaki

Read more at http://www.wallpaper.com/architectu...cc-athens-opens-its-doors#jqG7SBS51stcfW4f.99

Greek cultural centre opens

Written by Sandy Guthrie - 24 Jun 2016
http://www.khl.com/magazines/construction-europe/detail/item118972/Greek-cultural-centre-opens

*Art World
See the Opening of the Long-Awaited Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center
Sarah Cascone, Friday, June 24, 2016*
https://news.artnet.com/art-world/stavros-niarchos-foundation-cultural-center-526778


----------



## systema magicum

stewe1981 said:


> Ανεβάζω και εγώ μερικές... Δυστυχώς ο καιρός μας τα χάλασε και οι φώτο αρχικά ήταν πολύ άχρωμες.


:cheers:


----------



## hypnotoad

*Source: www.lifo.gr*


----------



## systema magicum

*The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC) comes to life through the event Metamorphosis in Athens, Greece, June 24, 2016. The SNFCC is a multifunctional and environmentally sustainable education, arts and recreation destination. It includes the new state of the art facilities of the National Library of Greece, the Greek National Opera and the Stavros Niarchos Park, covering an area of 210,000 sqm.*
http://www.***********.com/pictures...ter-comes-to-life-through-picture-id543014336


----------



## systema magicum

*Drone views of the SNFCC complex!*


----------



## systema magicum

*Renzo Piano completes Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center on a huge artificial hill.*
Italian architect Renzo Piano has finished a major new park, library and theatre complex in Athens, following one of the largest donations for a cultural building project in history (+ slideshow).
http://www.dezeen.com/2016/06/28/re...-cultural-center-athens-huge-artificial-hill/




























> Located in the Kallithea district in the south of the Greek capital, the huge Stavros Niarchos Cultural Centre creates new homes for the National Library of Greece and the Greek National Opera, tucked beneath a new 170,000-square-metre sloping park and beside a 400-metre-long rectangular lake.The project was made possible by a €596 million (£496 million) donation from the Stavros Niarchos Foundation – the charity set up after the death of billionaire Greek shipping tycoon Stavros Niarchos.
> 
> Now the complex is complete, the foundation is handing it as a gift to the Greek state, but will continue to contribute to its upkeep.
> Renzo Piano Building Workshop was selected for the project following an invited competition in 2008. The brief was to transform a former parking lot left over from the 2004 Olympic Games, the abandoned stadia of which still dot the bay beyond the complex.
> 
> The firm's first move was to a create a huge artificial hill that rises towards the south end of the site, creating a view of the sea that once lapped the bay of Kallithea but which has long since been pushed out of sight by development and a major highway.






















> *Project credits:*
> 
> Design architect: Renzo Piano Building Workshop
> Executive architect: Betaplan
> Landscape design: Deborah Nevins and Associates and H Pangalou and Associates
> Structural engineer: Expedition and Omete
> MEP engineer: Arup and LDK
> Acoustic design: Arup Acoustics
> Library consultants: British Library
> Facade consultant: Front
> Signage design: Atelier Martine Harlé
> Traffic consultant: Denco
> Irrigation design: Sotirios Mavraganis
> Project manager/LEED sustainability and cost consultants: Faithful and Gould
> Commissioning consultant: Ebert & Baumann Consulting Engineers Inc
> Occupational safety and health consultants: Ergonomia


----------



## skymantle

^^ absolutely wonderful. Europe's leading major environmental (LEED certification) development too. Congrats to the private benefactor SNF and the architect Renzo Piano. The nation that gave birth to western culture and theatre now has the world's most modern and architecturally progressive cultural centre and opera house...and a wonderful, expansive park to go with it. Bravo, one more reason to visit Athens...:applause:


----------



## systema magicum

*Coming Together: Renzo Piano Talks to Yatzer about the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center*
https://www.yatzer.com/stavros-niarchos-foundation-cultural-centre-renzo-piano-snfcc


> "When you begin a project you don't start from one thing and go from there; you start with everything together!" Mr. Renzo Piano enthusiastically shared with us when we met with him last week in the second floor reading room of the new, National Library of Greece, which is just one part of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC). It is a room full of the scent of fresh wood and paint, and the possibility of the realization of as many future dreams as there are empty shelves standing at-the-ready to house the soon-to-be incoming influx of two million books. The construction of the SNFCC also encompasses the new, impressive National Opera of Greece and the Stavros Niarchos Park with its open air Agora, Esplanade and cooling canal. Situated beside the Port of Phaliron in Athens, Greece, the project, since its conception in 2006, has greatly occupied the minds of Greeks in general and Athenians in particular. So it was with great curiosity that we visited the sunny and sprawling complex, a site that masterfully fuses nature with mechanical and structural ingenuity.
> 
> Architect, Renzo Piano, needs no formal introduction. The incredible buildings that bear his signature worldwide, such as the Pompidou Center in Paris, the Shard in London and the California Academy of Sciences in San Francisco to name but a small sampling, all share a single, remarkable characteristic -- the ability to enhance and create a positive impact on the surroundings in which they are placed. "The idea to make the Cultural Center [a place] of civic life came together with the idea to make a big park rather than 'eat up' the park space to make buildings," Mr. Piano shares with us with palpable fervor. "So, the park came first and then the buildings were created which are actually protected by the park. Everything comes together," he tells us referring to the cool room in which we are currently seated. "A library today is completely different from what it used to be," he says. "The first library I built was at the Pompidou with Richard Rogers, 40 years ago. Today, you have [to house] physical books as well as a virtual connection to the rest of the world. It's not just about the book anymore, it's about the spirit," he shares. "From the top floor reading room upstairs one can breathe," he says as he takes a deep, illustrative breath. "It makes it a spiritual experience. Of course, one can make a beautiful library in a basement… but it's different being surrounded by the energy of the sun."




*
Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Centre, Athens, by Renzo Piano

28 June 2016 | By Ike Ijeh*
http://www.bdonline.co.uk/stavros-n...-centre-athens-by-renzo-piano/5082363.article


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

First class project!..magnificent!
Renzo Piano is definitely in my top five!
The landscape design is amazing alsoeborah Nevins and Associates(from NY)design many private gardens for high end mansions in California..


----------



## systema magicum

*Plush green-roofed cultural center replaces 2004 Olympic Games facilities in Athens*
http://inhabitat.com/plush-green-ro...aces-2004-olympic-games-facilities-in-athens/


> The Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center looks like an artificial hill that rises towards the south part of the site to a maximum height of 32 meters (104 feet), offering great views of the sea and the bay of Kallithea. A sloping park, planted with indigenous species and conceived by New York landscape designer Deborah Nevins, tops the opera house and the library.


*
Struggling with Austerity, Greece Gets a Cultural Center to Cheer About
BY Rachel Corbett | June 27, 2016*
http://www.blouinartinfo.com/news/s...th-austerity-greece-gets-a-cultural-center-to


> “There is nothing like it,” art historian Robert Storr said in his remarks on Thursday introducing a video-art installation he curated as part of a four-day festival intended to acquaint the public with the site. It is a historic development in philanthropy, he added, for a foundation not only to have undertaken such an expensive project but also to have “given it to the public outright.”
> 
> In its current location, which it has occupied for 100 years, the National Library lacks the modern amenities of its counterparts in other cosmopolitan cities. It has been used exclusively for research and not for the lending of books. This will change when it moves into its Cultural Center home. The new building will house the region’s first public library, with community work areas, recording studios, and book borrowing privileges. It will also contain climate-controlled conservation centers to better preserve the library’s 5,000 ancient manuscripts, the oldest dating back to the 10th century. That represents a vast improvement, according to Dimitris Protopsaltou, the Cultural Center’s chief operating officer, who noted that at present, “there is no conservation; they don’t even have air conditioning.” The archives, explained Andriopoulou, are basically housed “in cardboard boxes in a back room.”
> 
> The opera, meanwhile, will upgrade from an 800-person auditorium to one with 1,400 seats. It will also have a larger stage for producing more-theatrical operas, “like Wagner,” Andriopoulou said, as well as productions of other musical genres. The foundation, she noted, insisted on these changes to the two institutions because it “wanted the space not only for academics and operagoers — the elite — but for everyone.”


----------



## socrates#1fan

How is this good architecture?


----------



## systema magicum

*Italian Architect Renzo Piano Designs Magnificent Hilltop Arts Center In Athens*
http://www.forbes.com/sites/keithfl...t-hilltop-arts-center-in-athens/#5458d8bf55a0


> The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (named for the late billionaire shipping tycoon whose foundation gifted the $660 million project to Athens) is home to the National Library of Greece, the Greek National Opera, a public park, a reflection pool, and a plaza called Agora (inspired by ancient Greek “gathering places”)—where visitors will mingle, picnic, walk the landscaped Deborah Nevis-designed pathways or attend outdoor events and concerts. There’s even a labyryth field.
> 
> Pritzker Prize-winning Piano transformed the colossal space by raising the foundation artificially. He built a panoramic sloped hill that lushly extends upward, literally forming the library and opera house rooftop—peaking at 105 feet, so high that the thin overhanging canopy requires an antenna. The structure’s photovoltaic panels generate enough power (2.5 megawatts) to run the facility.


----------



## AAndreAA

http://www.archdaily.com/790678/sta...cultural-centre-renzo-piano-building-workshop





































:applause: :banana:


----------



## AAndreAA

http://www.salini-impregilo.com/it/...ampa/centro-culturale-stavros-niarchos-2.html

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









:banana:


----------



## skymantle

socrates#1fan said:


> How is this good architecture?


 Open your eyes and mind - it's environmentally first class and innovative to begin with. Socrates would be proud.


Excellent article from equally excellent Greek design magazine Yatzer...great pics too. 



> *Coming Together: Renzo Piano talks to Yatzer about the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center*
> 
> *"When you begin a project you don't start from one thing and go from there; you start with everything together!"* Mr. Renzo Piano enthusiastically shared with us when we met with him last week in the second floor reading room of the new, National Library of Greece, which is just one part of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC). It is a room full of the scent of fresh wood and paint, and the possibility of the realization of as many future dreams as there are empty shelves standing at-the-ready to house the soon-to-be incoming influx of two million books. The construction of the SNFCC also encompasses the new, impressive National Opera of Greece and the Stavros Niarchos Park with its open air Agora, Esplanade and cooling canal. Situated beside the Port of Phaliron in Athens, Greece, the project, since its conception in 2006, has greatly occupied the minds of Greeks in general and Athenians in particular. So it was with great curiosity that we visited the sunny and sprawling complex, a site that masterfully fuses nature with mechanical and structural ingenuity.
> 
> Architect, Renzo Piano, needs no formal introduction. The incredible buildings that bear his signature worldwide, such as the Pompidou Center in Paris, the Shard in London and the California Academy of Sciences in San Francisco to name but a small sampling, all share a single, remarkable characteristic -- the ability to enhance and create a positive impact on the surroundings in which they are placed.* "The idea to make the Cultural Center [a place] of civic life came together with the idea to make a big park rather than 'eat up' the park space to make buildings,"* Mr. Piano shares with us with palpable fervor. *"So, the park came first and then the buildings were created which are actually protected by the park. Everything comes together,"* he tells us referring to the cool room in which we are currently seated. *"A library today is completely different from what it used to be,"* he says. *"The first library I built was at the Pompidou with Richard Rogers, 40 years ago. Today, you have [to house] physical books as well as a virtual connection to the rest of the world. It's not just about the book anymore, it's about the spirit,"* he shares. *"From the top floor reading room upstairs one can breathe," *he says as he takes a deep, illustrative breath. *"It makes it a spiritual experience. Of course, one can make a beautiful library in a basement… but it's different being surrounded by the energy of the sun." *
> 
> It's true that the eighth floor reading room truly offers a unique library experience, wherein a glance towards the clear views of the Acropolis, Lycabetus Hill and Tourkovounia to the east remind visitors that they are in the middle of a large city, while westward views reveals the sparkling blue Mediterranean Sea. *"I am a Mediterranean man myself and this country has the great quality to be in the middle of the Mediterranean Sea —one of the greatest places in the world,"* he says.
> 
> *"Have you visited the Opera House?" *he asks, pointing out that the facilities have been designed to house not only operas but ballet performances as well as every other form of musical recital. *"Building an opera house is a special thing; you cannot create it yourself. You have to use specific guidelines so that the operas produced in other places around the world, such as in Zurich or New York, can also be presented elsewhere, too. I love music. Ballet, contemporary music… everything. It all comes together!"*
> 
> The respective lobbies of the National Library and National Opera are connected through the open air Agora space which was created as "a social idea" where visitors are encouraged to mingle, but at the same time, as a place which enables visitors to truly "feel" their surroundings.
> 
> https://www.yatzer.com/stavros-niarchos-foundation-cultural-centre-renzo-piano-snfcc


----------



## systema magicum

*Ancient Athens Neighborhood Pins Hopes on a Cultural Center*
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/06/realestate/commercial/greece-debt-athens-opera.html?_r=0


> ATHENS — Along a busy thoroughfare in the coastal neighborhood of Kallithea, Alekos Niras fingered worry beads, awaiting customers who were fewer and farther between. In 14 years of tending his street kiosk, business had never been so bad.
> 
> He is holding out hope, though, that his prospects could soon change, thanks to a new cultural project nearby.
> 
> A short walk away stands a complex housing the National Opera and National Library, three years in the making, at a cost of 566 million euros, or $623 million. It is aimed not only at revamping and reviving two of Greece’s most important cultural institutions, but also at providing a much needed jolt for the neighborhood that surrounds them.
> 
> “Maybe things will improve,” said Mr. Niras, a tanned and graying 65-year-old. “They can’t get any worse.”
> 
> The struggles faced by Mr. Niras mirror those of Kallithea, which translates from Greek as “beautiful view.”
> 
> An ancient predecessor of the neighborhood was mentioned in Plato’s dialogues, and Kallithea itself played host to sporting events not only during the 2004 Summer Olympics, but during the 1896 Games as well. More recently, however, it has been hit hard by Greece’s debt crisis and ensuing economic downturn.
> 
> Mr. Niras recalled that in the early years at his kiosk, customers bought sandwiches, chocolates and magazines, all of which provided him with a healthy profit. Now, they mostly just want cigarettes.
> 
> 
> Across the neighborhood, scores of businesses have closed, property prices have tumbled, and Kallithea is a shadow of its former self.
> 
> Hopes for improvement lie with the nearby Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, named after a Greek shipping magnate who died in 1996.
> 
> Built on the site of a former horse racing track and parking lot, the arts complex, which opened late last month, is one of the biggest projects in Athens since the period just before the 2004 Games.
> 
> Construction has mostly ground to a halt in Greece since the onset of the debt crisis. A contractor for the arts complex project, Salini Impregilo of Italy, which is doing the work in a joint venture with the Greek company Terna, noted that a series of hurdles had plagued the project, including the refusal of foreign banks to supply credit and the government’s imposition of capital controls.


----------



## systema magicum

jimis2121 said:


> (http://www.unifor.it/ITA/news-detail/stavros-niarchos-foundation--cultural-center--atene-2016.aspx)


SNFCC - As a masterpiece of engineering that already started to receive prestigious global awards this new emblem of Athens is worth a visit!


----------



## systema magicum

*ENR Announces 2016 Global Best Projects Winners
Annual competition highlights teamwork and overcoming hurdles of designing and building internationally*


> It’s my pleasure to announce the winners of ENR’s 4th annual Global Best Projects competition. The contest joins ENR’s successful regional and national U.S. competitions in identifying and honoring the project teams behind outstanding design and construction efforts of the past year.
> 
> Industry veterans selected 23 projects hailing from 15 different countries and five continents as outstanding examples of the risks and rewards - and the hurdles overcome - of designing and building internationally.
> 
> The judges looked at projects in many markets and examined safety performance, innovations, challenges, and design and construction quality - with a special emphasis on the diversity of global project teams and their collaboration. They also considered how the project benefits the local community and/or the construction industry.
> 
> The panel selected Global Best Project winners in a variety of categories. They also had the option of choosing Award of Merit honorees.
> 
> All of the winning projects – and judges – will be spotlighted in more detail in the Sept. 19 issue of ENR.
> 
> Come celebrate all of the awarded projects on Oct. 11 at the New York Hilton Midtown in New York City, which follows the ENR Global Construction Summit. Visit www.globalbestprojects.com for more info. Hope to see you there!
> 
> * Cultural/Worship*
> 
> *Global Best Project: Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, located in Athens, Greece. Submitted by Joint Venture Salini Impregilo S.p.A. - TERNA S.A.*


http://www.enr.com/blogs/13/post/39808-enr-announces-global-best-projects-winners
Congratulations SNFCC!


----------



## AAndreAA

Building similar to the Athens Library

*Aarhus _ Moesgaard Museum _ Arch .Henning Larsen Architects*










http://www.dezeen.com/2014/10/20/mo...enning-larsen-architects-sloping-turfed-roof/


----------



## systema magicum




----------



## systema magicum




----------



## AAndreAA

http://www.unifor.it/ITA/realizzazione/stavros-niarchos-foundation-cultural-center-atene-2016.aspx


----------



## FabriFlorence

It's incredibly beautiful!


----------



## systema magicum

http://www.micheldenance.com/portfolios/md/affichephoto.php?ida=177
© Michel Denancé

A spectacular portfolio by photographer Michel Denancé for a spectacular cultural complex.


----------



## franciscoc

What a gem of a building, worthy of Athens


----------



## systema magicum

Spartan_X said:


> Μερικές σημερινές φωτογραφίες:


*
Sunday at the SNF Cultural Center!*


----------



## systema magicum

* NEW EXHIBITION AT THE SNF CULTURAL CENTER IN ATHENS

Renzo Piano Building Workshop: Piece by piece
Friday / April 28 / 2017, 06.00-00.00*
https://www.snfcc.org/visitors-cent...o-piano-building-workshop-piece-by-piece-284/


> "It is very difficult to successfully exhibit architecture. Nothing can really substitute actually being in the building itself, the feeling of the hybrid texture of a city, the continuous stream of voices that make up the sounds of life. An architectural exhibition can, however, clearly transmit something of the complex and shared process through which the buildings we design are conceived, constructed and then inhabited. … I like to think of this exhibition like a journey through space,” writes Renzo Piano about the exhibition Piece by Piece, part of which goes on display at the SNFCC for the first time in Greece.
> 
> The exhibition by the Fondazione Renzo Piano and the Renzo Piano Building Workshop, whose projects include the SNFCC complex, comprises 18 monographic installations that trace the making of various projects using mockups, drawings, photographs and videos. Two installations are dedicated to the visionary SNFCC construction project.


*27/4–23/7

Monday–Sunday

06.00–00.00

LIGHTHOUSE*


----------



## savas

Nostos Summer Festival
18 → 25.06.2017

https://www.snfestival.org/en/

https://www.facebook.com/Foniadakis.net/videos/1490290247708315/
https://www.facebook.com/SNFCC/videos/1376542129048533/
https://www.facebook.com/SNFCC/videos/1377432682292811/[/FONT]

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741854.193078140705171&type=1&l=caf3730c10


----------



## Christi69

Thansks for the pictures. It is very heartening to see that all sorts of people can use such grand buildings, not only book lovers or opera-goers! It means the building really "belongs" to the citizens of Athens (and elsewhere).


----------



## systema magicum

*Conversation Renzo Piano - Michael Kimmelman *








> Τhe renowned architect of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC), Renzo Piano, returns to Athens for a comprehensive discussion with the New York Times architectural critic, Michael Kimmelman, at the Stavros Niarchos Hall.


_A very interesting conversation took place last week at the SNF Cultural Center in Athens that was designed by Renzo Piano and completed last year. SNFCC has already become the new destination of the city with more than 1.300.000 million visitors between August 2016 and May 2017. From October of 2017 the National Opera of Greece inaugurates the new artistic season at the incredible premises that Renzo Piano created. If you are visiting Athens do not miss this beautiful gem that also includes a Mediterranean park, a sea water canal, the National Library of Greece, a restaurant, cafes, sport facilities, sailing activities and many more.
The impressive building that recently completed at the coast of Athens has also become the emblem of the new website of RPBW. _http://www.rpbw.com/ Renzo Piano was recently commissioned by the SN Foundation to design the in situ museum that will protect and preserve the ancient cemetery that was discovered during the construction of the SNF Cultural Center, one of the most important archaeological discoveries of the recent years in Athens. This new project will be entirely founded by the Niarchos Foundation in the same frame that the SNFCC was constructed nd delivered to the Greek State.


----------



## systema magicum

_*Chaos and Culture
Renzo Piano Building Workshop and the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center in Athens
Written by Victoria Newhouse*_*
http://www.monacellipress.com/book/?isbn=9781580934886*
*
preview:*
http://insight.randomhouse.com/widg...y.pperl?ref=widget&attr=&width=610&height=700


> In 2006 the Stavros Niarchos Foundation announced its gift of a new cultural center in Athens to house both Greek National Library and the Greek National Opera House within a forty-acre landscaped public park. Two years later, with designers and engineers in place and the project underway, the Greek economy collapsed.
> 
> In Chaos and Culture, Victoria Newhouse weaves a fascinating narrative of how a philanthropist and an extraordinary design team became convinced that architecture could serve as a beacon of hope amid Greece’s economic crisis and political upheaval. With meticulous methodology of primary research, interviews with designers, and historic context, Newhouse describes the decade-long process leading to the creation of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC), an $800 million dollar project that became the symbol of recovery and survival.


*Interview*
http://www.surfacemag.com/articles/renzo-piano-stavros-niarchos-cultural-center-victoria-newhouse/


----------



## systema magicum

christos-greece said:


> Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr
> 
> Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr
> 
> Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center - Athens, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr
> 
> Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center - Athens, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr
> 
> Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center - Athens, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr
> 
> Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center - Athens, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr
> 
> Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center - Athens, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr


*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center*

One year since it opened to the public of Athens and the world, more than one million visitors, World Leaders such as Barack Obama, countless events in every field and finally we are here when the National Opera of Greece will commence the new artistic season at this masterpiece of contemporary architecture and paradigm of sustainability designed by Renzo Piano.

http://www.nationalopera.gr/en/event/ilektra-2017/


> Richard Strauss
> *Elektra*
> 
> First time presented by the GNO
> Conductor Vassilis Christopoulos
> Director-sets Yannis Kokkos
> 
> *PREMIERE 15 OCTOBER 2017
> 15, 18, 22, 26, 31 October 2017
> ATREUS CYCLE
> 20th CENTURY CYCLE
> 
> Greek National Opera - Stavros Niarchos Hall
> Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Cente*r
> 
> Starts at: 20.00
> Artistic associate-dramaturgy Anne Blanchard
> Costumes Lily Kentaka
> Lighting Vinicio Cheli
> 
> Klytemnestra: Agnes Baltsa
> Elektra: Iréne Theorin
> Chrysothemis: Gun-Brit Barkmin
> Aegisth: Frank van Aken
> Orestis: Dimitris Tiliakos
> Orestis' tutor: Kostis Mavrogenis
> Her confidante: Amalia Avloniti
> Her trainbearer: Irini Athanasiou
> A young servant: Christos Kechris
> An old servant: Kostis Rasidakis
> An overseer: Artemis Bogri
> Five maids: Chrysanthi Spitadi, Ines Zikou, Marissia Papalexiou, Sofia Kyanidou, Maria Mitsopoulou
> 
> With the Greek National Opera Orchestra, Chorus and Soloists


http://www.nationalopera.gr/files/1...of-the-GNO-in-SNFCC-Elektra_-October-2017.pdf


----------



## Christi69

Aptly chosen production with world-class cast!


----------



## systema magicum

christos-greece said:


> Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center by Konstandinos Daskoulias, on Flickr
> 
> A celebrational view by Alexis Bazeos, on Flickr
> 
> Stealth skaters... by Michael Kalognomos, on Flickr
> 
> Canal reflections by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr
> 
> Merry Christmas! by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr


*Christmas at the SNF Cultural Center! 
:cheers:*

*Athens' SNFCC Nominated For RIBA 2018 Architecture Award*
https://www.xpatathens.com/living-i...cc-nominated-for-riba-2018-architecture-award



> The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC) in Athens, Greece, has been nominated for the RIBA International Prize 2018, a biennial architecture award given by the Royal Institute of British Architects.
> 
> The RIBA International Prize 2018 will be awarded to a building which exemplifies design excellence, architectural ambition and delivers meaningful social impact. The SNFCC, an international complex for sustainability, culture, education and entertainment, is the only Greek nominee among 62 buildings in 30 countries.
> 
> Designed by Renzo Piano Building Workshop in collaboration with the Greek architectural office BETAPLAN, the SNFCC is one of Greece’s largest infrastructure projects that houses the Greek National Opera, a two-million-book National Library and the 170,000m2 Stavros Niarchos Park on the Faliro Bay shoreline.


----------



## systema magicum

*Happy new year from the SNF Cultural Center in Athens! *
:cheers:


----------



## Georgius

A jewel for Athens.


----------



## systema magicum

* See the Construction of Renzo Piano's Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Centre From Above*

08:00 - 4 January, 2018 by Lindsey Leardi 
https://www.archdaily.com/886433/se...iarchos-foundation-cultural-centre-from-above



> From Greek architect and photographer, Yiorgis Yerolymbos comes a book which captures the construction process of Renzo Piano’s Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Centre in Athens, Greece. Yerolymbos carefully documented every moment where the superfluous Olympic parking lot became a cultural center and sloping park with waterfront views. For almost a decade, and from every angle, the photographer watched the site transform. Birds-eye imagery proved to be some of the most captivating. As photographs, they manage to possess the characteristics of an architectural drawing.
> 
> Published by Yale University Press, the book entitled “Orthographs” is Yerolymbos’ aerial orbit photograph series of the Cultural Centre’s evolution. The name was adopted from the renaissance description of the ground plan by Leon Battista Alberti. The book freezes time so that this human accomplishment will not be forgotten.



http://www.yerolymbos.com/art/orthographs/


*Orthographs*


> Portfolio created: 2007-2016
> 
> This photographic essay traces the development of Renzo Piano’s new Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Centre, a multifunctional complex for arts, education, and entertainment in Athens. Intrigue and beauty was sought after in the grit of the construction site, where for nearly a decade the ephemeral forms that underlie and foretell the shape of the future landmark were meticulously recorded from the height provided by the site’s construction tower cranes. Deriving its title from architectural orthographic drawings, Orthographs tracks the progress of the building’s construction site against Piano’s visionary projections and plans. In the photographs of the Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center, the effects of perspective are recorded with precision, and human scale is accounted for with consistency.
> A hope is expressed that—just as the architectural drawing has its own life, separate and free from the bricks-and-mortar structure—the photographs may hold their own meaning, as documents of this extraordinary building project, and perhaps something more. The Orthographs volume distributed by Yale University Press, offers rare, behind-the-scenes access to the work performed and the land and materials moved in the service of turning vision into reality. The large format invites readers to immerse themselves in the photographs and texts by Renzo Piano and Robert and Katharine Storr hail the importance of the Centre and its role in transforming the physical and cultural topography of Athens.


----------



## Riley1066

Any photographs of the archaeological shelter Piano is building to cover the newly unearthed skeletons?


----------



## Theca Winter

*Ebal Project*

"I have been inspired from the light and the winds of Greece, my project will be a state of the art, enviromental friendly and will represent the new values of the world architecture"...We will keep you update for the final plans of this gigantic project on the beach coasts of Athens

Thank you for building...getting alittle tight there


----------



## Architecture lover

Beautiful Athena, in my eyes you'll always stay one of the shiniest diamonds, unlike (some) others I am aware of your value and everything you've given to the world. The library | opera house is a lovely addition.


----------



## systema magicum

We do not have any news or renderings for this new museum - shelter for the excavation at the SNF Cultural Center. I assume that nothing has changed the decision of the SN Foundation to provide the entire amount for the design and the construction of the project at the site. According to the the SNFCC latest announcement they got more than 3.000.000 visitors during 2017, a number that places the center alongside with the Acropolis and the Acropolis Museums as the top destinations - landmarks of Athens. We have to bare in mind that the National Opera officially commenced using the complex just this October and the National Library will be fully functional at 2018 so presumably the visitors this year will by far surpass the 2017 numbers.


----------



## systema magicum

*SNFCC wins European Solar Award*
https://www.salini-impregilo.com/en/press/news-events/snfcc-wins-european-solar-award.html


> Greece’s new opera house built by Salini Impregilo, the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, is up for another prize, this time a European Solar Award from the European Association for Renewable Energy (Eurosolar), the latest recognition for the innovative way it uses its roof to generate electricity for its daily activities.
> 
> The roof – better known as the canopy – is the Group’s master stroke. Although its design had discouraged other construction companies from bidding for the job years ago, Salini Impregilo took up the challenge to make it into a giant solar panel.
> 
> Working closely with the center’s star architect, Renzo Piano, our Group painstakingly produced and installed more than 5,000 panels across the canopy’s 10,000 square-metre surface. Enough electricity is generated by the panels to make the center self-sufficient.
> 
> Such has been the success of the project since its completion last year that it received platinum – or highest – certification from Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED).
> 
> Its engineering complexity also saw Salini Impregilo win last year a Global Best Project award from the influential U.S. industry magazine, Engineering News-Record (ENR).
> 
> The latest prize will be given to the Renzo Piano Building Workshop by Eurosolar, a German non-government organization that promotes renewable energy.


----------



## systema magicum

*
Greece’s National Library Begins Move to New Premises at SNFCC*
https://www.thenationalherald.com/189067/greeces-national-library-begins-move-new-premises-snfcc/


> The move is expected to be fully complete in April, when the library will gradually start to go into full operation.
> 
> Hundreds of people currently use the reading rooms and PCs in the library’s lending section, which are bathed in the ample natural light allowed in by the glass building designed by architect Renzo Piano, showcasing the colourful furniture, the Book Tower and the Research Library at the centre of the building.
> 
> Working tirelessly among them, the employees of the moving company supervised by library staff are toiling to complete the complicated relocation that is now in its final stages.
> The books were fitted with radio signals in preparation for the move and staff are currently engaged in separating the rare and exceptionally old items singled out by from the general collection by Professor Yiannis Kokkonas, of the Ionian University’s Department of Archives, Library Science and Museum Studies. These will be moved separately from the rest of the collection and placed in a vault.
> 
> According to librarian Christina Tsaroucha, in charge of preserving the library’s collection, the process of moving was invaluable because it was a chance to get an overview of the state of the collection and what needs to be done.
> Other staff noted that the spacious new facilities will allow the resumption of services that had all but disappeared in the cramped quarters of the old buildings, such as a reading room dedicated to magazines and periodicals.
> 
> The transfer to the new building entails moving 750,000 items in the general collection and 40,000 in the lending section (of which 10,000 are educational games), as well as 30,000 magazines published in the last five years. It is funded by the Greek state, with a budget of 500,000 euros. It involves the 150 library employees and 400 outside contractors.
> The project was financed through a 5.0-million-euro donation from the Stavros Niarchos Foundation and a 5.2-million-euro grant from the Greek state. Once the transfer is complete, the National Library will open for the public, providing eight reading rooms with a total of 400 seats.


Some photos from the current transfer at the SNF Cultural Center.


Lucretius said:


> Εντωμεταξύ η βιβλιοθήκη πλησιάζει στην τελική μορφή της, με την μετακόμιση και τοποθέτηση των βιβλίων.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πηγή Lifo.gr


----------



## systema magicum

:cheers:
Winter at the beautiful mediterranean park of the SNF Cultural Center in Athens captured on video by drone.


----------



## systema magicum

rexkory said:


> Εξαιρετική λήψη από ... "μπάμπουρα". Πηγή https://www.flickr.com/photos/strange_music_nature/25234880227/
> [
> Και μία κοντινότερη για τους Αθηνόπληκτους:


:cheers:

Renzo Piano's Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Centre that houses the National Library of Greece and the Greek National Opera alongside with a 210000 sq m landscaped park has been the new landmark of the city. Here an impressive photo of the complex side by side with the Acropolis.


----------



## systema magicum

*The SNFCC Awarded the Green Roof Leadership Award 2018*

https://www.thenationalherald.com/192087/snfcc-awarded-green-roof-leadership-award-2018/



> The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC) was awarded with the Green Roof Leadership Award 2018 at the 5th International Green Roof Congress, which took place in Kuwait, on February 17th and 18th.
> 
> The Green Roof Leadership Award IGRA is an international recognition for outstanding examples and initiatives to create green roofs around the world.
> This important distinction follows the significant awards and certifications acquired by the SNFCC, in the context of its sustainable environmental construction.
> 
> On November 2016, the SNFCC earned the Platinum LEED certification as a green building, the highest distinction for environmental and sustainable buildings, as a reward for integrating technologies that make it one of the most environmentally sustainable buildings in the world.
> 
> Furthermore, on November 2017, the SNFCC was awarded the European Solar Prize 2017 in the Solar Architecture and Urban Planning category, for its innovative use of renewable energy sources.
> The design, construction and complete outfitting of the SNFCC is the single largest gift of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation.


:cheers:


----------



## systema magicum

From the 19th century marble building at the center of Athens that was designed by Theophil Hansen to the new premises at the SNF Cultural Center designed by Renzo Piano.
:cheers:


----------



## systema magicum

*Stage Tec Connects the Greek National Opera and the National Library of Greece*
https://www.radiomagonline.com/the-...onal-opera-and-the-national-library-of-greece


> Athens, Greece - March 2018… In cooperation with its Greek distribution partner Telmaco, Stage Tec has completed a fascinating project at the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC) in Greece. The Centre is a multi-purpose complex in Athens built for art, education and entertainment. It is home to the Greek National Opera House (GNO) and the National Library of Greece (NLG), surrounded by the 210.000m2 Stavros Niarchos Park. Stage Tec supplied the audio equipment for both GNO and LNG. Three recording studios were installed in the National Library, one of which is equipped with radio broadcasting equipment – utilizing an IP-based ON AIR flex console from Stage Tec. The ON AIR flex features 40 input channels, 32 output buses and four monitoring paths, and is used to mix radio programs and presenters, for example. When music sessions are taking place in the recording studios, the ON AIR flex mixes the musicians' audio and feeds the live recording directly into the radio program.
> 
> The ON AIR flex is connected to a sprawling NEXUS network consisting of 15 Base Devices and three routers. A NEXUS STAR router acts as the hub, linking all the Base Devices. The routing network provides more than 400 TrueMatch microphone inputs with the XMIC board.
> 
> The National Opera House has the lion's share of the NEXUS audio network. Here, three CRESCENDO consoles are connected to two NEXUS STAR routers. The main stage sound production features a 40-fader CRESCENDO, offering excellent listening pleasure to the audience in 1400 seats. The second 40-fader CRESCENDO was installed in the sound production unit of the Performance Hall, a smaller stage for experimental productions, where it likewise guarantees the finest quality audio. The third CRESCENDO has 48 faders and is used for mixing, for example with an orchestra, in the opera's large recording studio.The SNFCC was developed through an exclusive grant by the Stavros Niarchos Foundation and designed by the Renzo Piano Building Workshop.


----------



## Josedc

gorgeous project


----------



## Mainyehc

skymantle said:


> Anything but simple. If you like, watch this video on the SNFCC, in particular the part with the first speaker who describes the centre and how complex and progressive it is, not only from an architectural stance but also from a social, environmental and economic perspective. It truly is a 'dream come true' for such an economically and socially ravaged country like Greece at the moment and hopefully can act as a significant catalyst for change on many levels.
> 
> Video starts with the first guest speaker who gives an insightful overview of this wonderful cultural centre.
> 
> Also, its perceived 'simplicity' as far as form and aesthetics is concerned conceals a state-of-the-art, very innovative and environmentally progressive structure that is largely covered in greenery, 85% in fact, with the Opera house also covered in solar panels. Greenery being a very important factor for such a concrete city like Athens. To have created a complex that would standout as a sculptural or iconic architectural landmark would almost look conceited and awkward in this part of Athens. Instead it subtly blends into the concrete jungle as a green oasis leading to a prominent, albeit 'under-stated' (no pun intended) structure. Lastly, I must say that the way it protrudes out like a ship ready to embark seems very fitting for the seaside location and Greece in general as a major seafaring nation with a rich maritime tradition and adding even further to that character is the fact that a shipping tycoon's foundation bankrolled it.
> 
> This wonderful centre has slowly grown on me and I absolutely love it now. :cheers:


You really summarised the whole vibe of the project very well, and I love to see your optimism. I happen to share it, for the very simple reason that I speak from the vantage point of someone who saw and still sees what a well set up foundation can achieve for its beneficiaries after some six decades of activity. You see, from its inception, this always seemed to be like a “Gulbenkian Foundation on steroids” (and I mean, a *lot* of steroids). The scale and scope of this project is on a whole different league, but the parallels are all there.

Calouste Sarkis Gulbenkian, an oil magnate from Armenia who ended up exiled in Portugal, decided to donate his entire art collection and personal fortune to the Portuguese people upon his death; in order to see that through, he set up the Gulbenkian Foundation, which main purpose was to build and maintain a centre for the arts and culture. That does sound like most philanthropists' stories, and doesn't make it any more similar to this one than any other case, am I right?

Wrong. The only things lacking in the GF (FCG – or just “the Foundation”, for the older generations who frequented the place from the very beginning, or “the Gulbenkian”, for the younger ones –, as it's known over here) when compared to the SNFCC are, granted, the massive scale and a full-blown National Library (fortunately, we had a brand new one back then, built on a plot of land with room to grow to 4x its size – yes, our government might have been fascist and poverty-happy, but at least some people still had an ounce or two of foresight and, indeed, it has already been expanded to twice the original size just the last decade… As for the FCG, it did feature a vast art library from the very beginning), because the rest is on point.

World-class building, with an awesome project, following the latest construction, environmental and accessibility standards? Check. A versatile concert hall with insanely great acoustics, perfect for radio broadcasts? Check. An amphitheater for all kinds of open-air concerts and events during our also great summers? Check. A well-rounded [art] library? Check. A museum complex (which more than makes up for the lack of a National Library), hosting both CG's personal collection and temporary exhibition rooms, as well as a contemporary art wing (which was added later on, but that, along with all the science & art research grants they give out, was only possible due to good management and because CG's donation included active oil assets – which, fortunately, they are at last divesting of)? Check. And what is probably the local citizens' favourite public botanical garden (with one of the best landscaping projects in this country's history, if I may add), complete with a lake and actual, living ducks and fish, smack in the middle of the concrete jungle (and its surroundings are far uglier, by the way, as it is extremely far away from the waterfront and completely enclosed by roads and building blocks)? Check.

If you add to that the fact that its complex was opened in 1969, on the last throes of the fascist regime that kept us behind the rest of Europe, and that it brought a breath of fresh air to a culture-starved (when not actually starved, for real) people fed up with decadent conservatism… Yep, you get yet another uncanny coincidence. In fact, its cultural impact was and still is so big, that it hosts the best orchestra (we didn't actually even bother setting up an official “national symphonic orchestra”, because the OG does that job just fine; the only official – as in, fully paid by the government – one is the National Opera House Orchestra, and while it is on the same level, it's quite smaller by comparison), one of the only two fully-professional choirs (as in, with singers hired under contract, the other example being… the National Opera House Choir, which obviously works in tandem with its orchestra) and still the only dedicated art library (excluding museum archives and those at Fine Arts & Architecture faculties, but that should go without saying) in the entire country. And the museum, while rivalled in size and/or scope by a few others (namely Serralves and Colecção Berardo), still features one of the most impressive collections and among the best temporary exhibitions (and my favourite, but I personally know – and admire – the guy who does the exhibition design projects, a former teacher of mine, so I'm evidently biased). Oh, and still gives out some of the most sought-after grants, enabling countless innovations and breakthroughs.

I enjoy peeking at (and sometimes even invading) building sites a lot, and followed this project here on the forum very closely. That, in and of itself, should be enough for me to really like this project. But looking at all these recent videos, I cannot stress how much of a warm fuzzy feeling I get by seeing all those people actually enjoying (and enlightening!) themselves on such a beautiful place. Because this isn't just about the looks of buildings and the immediate aesthetic experience they may give you; sure, it helps, but it's the actual events, facilities and integration thereof with the social fabric that seal the deal.

I can, indeed, relate, and I'm sure it will, as you so eloquently said, make a huge difference in their lives in the near- and long-term future. Honestly, I'd very much love to go to Athens just to check it out and listen to a concert or two over there (and there you have it, the economic argument from a different angle: it will also attract cultural tourism sooner or later).


----------



## systema magicum

*09 MAY 2018 / Τhe SNFCC, SNF’s Largest Single Grant, Awarded the RIBA Award for International Excellence 2018*

https://www.snf.org/en/newsroom/new...riba-award-for-international-excellence-2018/












> The Royal Institute of British Architects (RIBA) announced that the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC) has been awarded the international prize for architecture, RIBA Awards for International Excellence 2018.
> 
> The awards are given every two years to the most inspired and significant new buildings constructed around the globe. The SNFCC was the only Greek nomination among 62 buildings in 30 countries.
> 
> The SNFCC, designed by the Renzo Piano Building Workshop, constitutes an international complex for sustainability, culture, education and entertainment, housing in its premises the new facilities of the National Library of Greece and the Greek National Opera, as well as the 210,000 m² Stavros Niarchos Park. The SNFCC is the largest single grant of the SNF which covered exclusively the cost for its design, construction and full equipment. In February 2017, following the completion of the SNFCC’s construction, the SNF delivered the SNFCC as a gift to the Greek State and the Greek society, the legal owner of the project. At the same time, the SNF announced its commitment to continue supporting the SNFCC for the following five years, through grants totaling up to €50 million for the implementation of public programming and for covering SNFCC’s operational costs.












*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center

by Renzo Piano Building Workshop & Betaplan*

Client Stavros Niarchos Foundation
*Awards RIBA Award for International Excellence 2018 *

https://www.architecture.com/awards...8/stavros-niarchos-foundation-cultural-center







































> This is a project of huge generosity, gifted by the Stavros Niarchos Foundation, combining the new National Opera House, National Library and park. The park is packed most days and the library, Athens’ first public library, is constantly busy with young students.
> 
> The diagram of the scheme is formal and dramatic, somewhat related to the Acropolis, with the park rising up over the buildings to provide a summit surmounted by an iconic floating roof - a new landmark in Athens. The scheme is approached from the city at the north side where the entrances to the park neatly interlock with the existing street grain. As one emerges from the city there are uninterrupted views up the sloping grounds that lead to the topmost level facilities. These include 360o viewing terraces from which one can look out over the sea-front and back towards Athens, including the Acropolis.






























http://www.rpbw.com/


----------



## systema magicum

*








5 Years SNFCC*








5 Years of the SNFCC







www.snfcc.org








*cc: English subtitles *










*PANEL DISCUSSION: 2006–2016: The Construction of the Cultural Center as a Field of Learning







*









PANEL DISCUSSION: 2006–2016: The Construction of the SNFCC as a Field of Learning







www.snfcc.org






> *Architectural Vision and Construction Innovations *
> On the occasion of celebrating 5 years since being delivered to the Greek State as a donation of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation (SNF), the *Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC) *is presenting a host of celebratory events and activities over the course of 5 days, *February 19 to 23*.
> In the context of this five-day anniversary celebration, a panel discussion is scheduled to take place on *Wednesday, February 23*, focusing on the innovations in the design and construction of the SNFCC, and featuring people who worked for the completion of this great project as key speakers. The event will be accompanied by workshops and a speed-mentoring session, aimed at engineering students, with the objective of strengthening the new generation and enhancing their knowledge and skills.
> 
> *2006–2016: The Construction of the SNFCC as a Field of Learning
> Architectural Vision and Construction Innovations*
> After an international call for tenders, the *Stavros Niarchos Foundation* (SNF) chose the renowned Italian architect *Renzo Piano* and his architectural office, *Renzo Piano Building Workshop (RPBW)*, for the design and implementation of the SNFCC. The significance of the project, as well as the vision and expectations of the SNF, found their best expression in Renzo Piano, whose talent and commitment to the design of public spaces served to create a building that is an architectural landmark. Throughout the construction of the SNFCC, over the course of the 2006–2016 decade, thousands of workers from Greece and abroad contributed to it, leaving a great legacy to the next generation of engineers, architects, and all the other specialties involved in the project.
> During the time period of the construction works, a new term was coined that describes all of the above: the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center as a “Construction University.” With this phrase as a starting point, we are organizing workshops, speed-mentoring sessions, and a large panel discussion bringing together key contributors to the project who left their personal mark on the entire spectrum of the construction process.
> The aforementioned workshops and mentoring sessions are open to all interested university students who wish to attend, while the panel discussion is open to the general public.




























A conversation on the SNFCC as a model of public space and public-private partnership







www.snfcc.org












*Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center
National Opera of Greece / National Library of Greece / Stavros Niarchos Park*








SNFCC


A multifunctional, environmentally sustainable center of education, arts, sports and recreation.




www.snfcc.org






















http://www.rpbw.com/project/stavros-niarchos-foundation-cultural-center


----------



## systema magicum

*5 Years SNFCC
Photos from the recent events celebrating five years of the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center in Athens
19 - 23/02/2022






























































































































































































*









Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center


Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, Kallithéa, Greece. 286,632 likes · 7,660 talking about this · 265,427 were here. Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center's (SNFCC) Official Page




www.facebook.com


----------

